# My Glam



## ablueorange (Dec 3, 2011)

Did anyone here sign up for the My Glam bag subscription? (www.myglam.com) I decided to try it because I think it may turn out to be what a lot of people want birchbox to be! December's box is going to have a tarte mascara, UDPP, UD Sin shadow, a NYX lip gloss, and these like blush papers.

I think I'm gonna stay subscribed to both for December and January and then decide which one I want to keep come February and abandon one haha.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 3, 2011)

I am subscribed but my biggest concern is that I think she/they may have bitten off more then they can chew. Birchbox took over a year to get as many members as they have while it took only a few days for MyGlam to reach almost as many as Birchbox. If they don't have the proper foundation to build their company this rush into it and sell 10,000+ boxes might bite them in the butt. We'll see. I hope I'm wrong but I just have this feeling that if Eco-Emi has all these problems, Birchbox (with it's millions of dollars in investors) have these problems what makes MyGlam any different? Who knows, maybe in a couple of months I'll be singing their praises on what a fantastic company it is. I shall remain skeptical though until convinced otherwise.

BTW - anyone wanting a MyGlam is out of luck. They're no longer taking subscribers.

MyGlam on Facebook: Hi all, We are all sold out and can't accept any new subscriptions. We'll work hard to find more products and hopefully can open up the subscriptions again soon.

If you already subscribed, you're in! You won't need to re-order. Thanks and xoxo


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Dec 3, 2011)

oh wow, what's the monthly payment for this one?


----------



## KillerBunny (Dec 3, 2011)

I was really excited to buy one, mostly because I didn't HAVE to pay for more than one month if I didn't like it, and $10 was an amazing price for what you were getting.  Sadly, they do not ship internationally.  I was totally going to use the eyeshadow as a secret santa gift because I already own the color xD.. And I am running low on primer/mascara, so it would have been perfect!  But alas, it was not meant to be. &lt;/3


----------



## ablueorange (Dec 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *KillerBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was really excited to buy one, mostly because I didn't HAVE to pay for more than one month if I didn't like it, and $10 was an amazing price for what you were getting.  Sadly, they do not ship internationally.  I was totally going to use the eyeshadow as a secret santa gift because I already own the color xD.. And I am running low on primer/mascara, so it would have been perfect!  But alas, it was not meant to be. &lt;/3



Yeah that's why I signed up. I need a new mascara and primer and even with just those 2 things at $10 would be a deal! Haha. It's like the eyeshadow, lip product, and blush paper thingis are a bonus. WIN. Even if the company tanks after a few months at least december will be a super good deal!

Bummer than they don't ship internationally for you though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh wow, what's the monthly payment for this one?




$10. I posted more about it about a week or so ago in the Beauty Subscription &amp; Sampling Box Services thread.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## americanclassic (Dec 3, 2011)

how long have they been around? seems like they have more actual makeup products, rather than birchbox's skin creams and face scrubs. definitely interested in signing up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(although I have to say, michelle phan kind of creeps me out)


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 3, 2011)

Less than one month. They launched about two weeks ago.


----------



## Fairest of all (Dec 3, 2011)

I was lucky enough to sign up before the subscriptions ran out. i personally think the site has done a  great job of knowing how many products they have and cutting off new orders before it became a mess or had to issue refunds. they said they cant order more of the current bags, but plan to find products they can order in a greater quantity to open up more subscriptions. the only thing im not happy with is you cant switch from a month to month sub to a yearly without cancelling your account first and losing you "spot" in line to get every bag.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Dec 3, 2011)

Ugh now I want to sub haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 3, 2011)

LOL Well once I get my box I'll of course review it.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Dec 3, 2011)

yeah i'd love to see a few months of reviews on this before I decide  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## internetchick (Dec 3, 2011)

I heard about it too late. Bummer, because this sounds like I would love it. Oh well.


----------



## kikikinzz (Dec 3, 2011)

Birchbox and GogoGirlfriend have me a little skeptical now when it comes to monthly samples.  I'll be looking forward to reviews and trust me I'll be keeping my eye on this company to see if they follow thru month after month.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 6, 2011)

I like Birchbox a great deal. Even if the samples are tiny (the Jouer lip conditioner for example) you do get at least $10 worth of samples. PLUS if you do the reviews for each item sent you get 10 pts. 100 pts = $10 off their site. If you refer people you get 50 pts. You buy products from them you get more pts (can't recall the amount of pts per dollar you spend). I've used 500 pts so far on my husband's box (which came a week or so ago). I have almost 400 more pts in my account to buy a $40 product from them. It does add up. Out of ALL the companies so far Birchbox is the only one that hasn't completely disappointed me in wanting to cancel my account.

As for My Glam. My tracking info came today. It's being shipped out on the 10th via USPS First Class. Can't wait to get my box.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 6, 2011)

I agree, I think Birchbox is an amazing deal, especially with their points system.  You pay 10 dollars a month, and typically every month has 4-6 samples that you can review.  Say you get 5 each month... in two months, you just earned 10 dollars in points.  I have found so many things from my Birchboxes that I have loved and was able to buy full size with my points.  
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like Birchbox a great deal. Even if the samples are tiny (the Jouer lip conditioner for example) you do get at least $10 worth of samples. PLUS if you do the reviews for each item sent you get 10 pts. 100 pts = $10 off their site. If you refer people you get 50 pts. You buy products from them you get more pts (can't recall the amount of pts per dollar you spend). I've used 500 pts so far on my husband's box (which came a week or so ago). I have almost 400 more pts in my account to buy a $40 product from them. It does add up. Out of ALL the companies so far Birchbox is the only one that hasn't completely disappointed me in wanting to cancel my account.
> 
> As for My Glam. My tracking info came today. It's being shipped out on the 10th via USPS First Class. Can't wait to get my box.


----------



## lilyelement (Dec 6, 2011)

Just got my shipping notification. Super excited!


----------



## jayeldubya (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm really interested to see what you guys got! I heard about MyGlam only recently but was a bit skeptical about signing up.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Dec 8, 2011)

i think i'll wait to see what y'all get and maybe i'll sign up when it becomes available again. mmh.


----------



## Linde Wyser (Dec 8, 2011)

I was disappointed that they weren't accepting any new subscriptions. I am interested to try my glam when it opens back up again. Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk


----------



## SarahNerd (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm really happy with it.  It had 3 full sized items, The Urban Decay shadow, The NYX Gloss, and the blush papers.  The retail on those 3 alone are over $40 ($17.50 blush paper, $17 eyeshadow, $6 lipgloss) not counting the sample sized goodies.


----------



## lilyelement (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh man I can't wait until I receive mine. I really want to try those blush papers haha.
 



> Originally Posted by *SarahNerd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SarahNerd (Dec 10, 2011)

I was surprised they sent full size packs of them since they run $17.50.  I'm not complaining though!


----------



## lilyelement (Dec 10, 2011)

I was excited just thinking that we would get a few sheets of it. Full size = amazing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *SarahNerd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was surprised they sent full size packs of them since they run $17.50.  I'm not complaining though!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 10, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *SarahNerd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Full size Urban Decay shadow: $17

Urban Decay travel size primer potion: $9

NYX lip gloss: (Is that full size?) $6

If they keep this month they'll definitely BEAT Birchbox who would lose customers to them. The downside is that this will be how Birchbox started out - that is send out full size products then six months down the road start sending deluxe sizes before another six months and start sending out minis and one-time use sample size.


----------



## Stemarber (Dec 10, 2011)

This was tempting, but I decided to wait a bit. Hmmm...


----------



## KrisAnna (Dec 10, 2011)

Wow this has me even more excited to get my bag. I've been wanting to try sin for a while now. Hopefully its delivered today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Dec 10, 2011)

what color is the UD shadow??


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 10, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> what color is the UD shadow??


Sin.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 10, 2011)

This definitely seems like a good deal.  I did not sign up for it though since I know I am getting that same UD eyeshadow for christmas, and I have a full UD primer potion already. I also want to wait to see how this site pans out after a few months, since it is brand new.  I want it to have some positive history before I sign up.  But if it keeps going like it did in this first months shipment, then I'll definitely sign up.


----------



## xlisaa (Dec 10, 2011)

I heard there was a coupon included in there which is $15 off the book of shadows 4 from Urbandecay.com!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laura Marie (Dec 11, 2011)

Will the service be available anytime soon? This seems a little to good to be true LOL but I love birchbox and getting samples so this seems perfect for me!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 11, 2011)

Unknown. You can keep an eye on their Facebook wall for updates. When I see anything posted I'll inform members here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kikikinzz (Dec 12, 2011)

I saw this today and now I'm sad I missed out!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 12, 2011)

LOL @ the title of the YT video. If MyGlam keeps this up then yes Birchbox will lose members HOWEVER we don't know if this fantastic box MyGlam sent out will be a monthly thing or if it was a launch thing or because it was December. Six months down the road will determine if MyGlam will live up to the expectations people had with Birchbox. Incidentally, when Birchbox started they were sending out full size products as well and around six to nine months after they launched they started sending deluxe samples then at time progressed mini samples. I don't think MyGlam will be able to constantly send out full size samples if they have as many members as Birchbox (over 40,000) since they won't make any money off of it.


----------



## Kayla Burgett (Dec 12, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL @ the title of the YT video. If MyGlam keeps this up then yes Birchbox will lose members HOWEVER we don't know if this fantastic box MyGlam sent out will be a monthly thing or if it was a launch thing or because it was December. Six months down the road will determine if MyGlam will live up to the expectations people had with Birchbox. Incidentally, when Birchbox started they were sending out full size products as well and around six to nine months after they launched they started sending deluxe samples then at time progressed mini samples. I don't think MyGlam will be able to constantly send out full size samples if they have as many members as Birchbox (over 40,000) since they won't make any money off of it.


I totally agree.


----------



## kikikinzz (Dec 12, 2011)

That's why I've been holding out.  I was disappointed in Birchbox and then got totally burned by GoGoGirlfriend.  I'm a little gun shy now with the monthly subscription racket.  Time will tell......


----------



## lilyelement (Dec 12, 2011)

Loving it so far. I hope next month's bag is good too.

The only thing that kind of had me bummed is that I was hoping for the blush sheets, not the salicylic acid blotting sheets.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Dec 12, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Full size Urban Decay shadow: $17
> ...



I'm pretty sure the NYX product is full sized. It's essentially a liquid lipstick and the size looks like what I saw at Ulta recently.

Do we know when their letting in new members?

I want to try it, although I think it'll be hard for them to keep sending full sized items like UD to everyone signing up. But what they are advertising is one to two full sized products each month and then some samples/deluxe samples.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Dec 12, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *lilyelement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Loving it so far. I hope next month's bag is good too.
> 
> The only thing that kind of had me bummed is that I was hoping for the blush sheets, not the salicylic acid blotting sheets.


 I saw a few guru videos on it[the one's who are in on the whole project] and they said your supposed to get both the blotting sheets and the blush.


----------



## lilyelement (Dec 12, 2011)

They put one blush sheet in a little bag as a sample on the Mai Couture card with the 25% code. I was hoping for the entire book of blush sheets. I know, greedy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw a few guru videos on it[the one's who are in on the whole project] and they said your supposed to get both the blotting sheets and the blush.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Dec 12, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *lilyelement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They put one blush sheet in a little bag as a sample on the Mai Couture card with the 25% code. I was hoping for the entire book of blush sheets. I know, greedy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Ohh ok. I watched Andreaschoices' video and she made it seem like you got more than one blush sheet. Like it was a pack.


----------



## lilyelement (Dec 12, 2011)

If it is more than one blush sheet I would be surprised.

Some people did actually get the blush sheets though, and I am jealous!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SarahNerd (Dec 12, 2011)

I got a full pack of blush sheets in the color Uptown (50) and a postcard of a single sheet in a different color but no blotting sheets.


----------



## lilyelement (Dec 13, 2011)

Well that is kind of silly of them. I think there was another blotting sheet too, lavender? I can't remember.
 



> Originally Posted by *SarahNerd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a full pack of blush sheets in the color Uptown (50) and a postcard of a single sheet in a different color but no blotting sheets.


----------



## jayeldubya (Dec 13, 2011)

I want to try this really bad!!! I'm a junkie so I'd be that person to subscribe to all the monthly sample boxes as long as they were good and I was satisfied with them. I like getting things in the mail. It makes me feel like it's my birthday getting stuff!


----------



## lady41 (Dec 14, 2011)

ohhhh total bummer! found out to late! Has anyone signed up for beauty army yet? they launch jan 1!


----------



## LadyBuggie23 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hopefully they'll keep up with it and it's not _just _for this month, to entice more people to sub. I've heard so many people are satisfied with their myglam sub, while they're starting to cancel birchbox and the like.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 14, 2011)

Yeah, hopefully they will.  I did not sign up because I want to see how they do for a few months first.  If I did get a sub from myglam, I wouldnt cancel my birchbox right away just in case myglam goes downhill fast.  Hopefully they wont, but it is always a possibility. 
 



> Originally Posted by *LadyBuggie23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hopefully they'll keep up with it and it's not _just _for this month, to entice more people to sub. I've heard so many people are satisfied with their myglam sub, while they're starting to cancel birchbox and the like.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 14, 2011)

I was looking at some bloggers videos.  Looks like the big well known bloggers got a full size blotting paper pack as well as the full size blush paper pack.


----------



## lilyelement (Dec 14, 2011)

That kind of sucks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I haven't broken out in a year or two, so I really didn't want the blemish papers. Oh well, hopefully they won't be doing that on every box.
 



> Originally Posted by *ciaobella9821* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was looking at some bloggers videos.  Looks like the big well known bloggers got a full size blotting paper pack as well as the full size blush paper pack.


----------



## americanclassic (Dec 14, 2011)

I'll just casually date these new companies for the first few months while they're good, and hit the road when their samples start to get bad lol


----------



## jayeldubya (Dec 15, 2011)

That's not fair if they get both and everyone else just gets a "sample" of one and a full size of one. That's super shady!
 



> Originally Posted by *ciaobella9821* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was looking at some bloggers videos.  Looks like the big well known bloggers got a full size blotting paper pack as well as the full size blush paper pack.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Dec 15, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *ciaobella9821* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was looking at some bloggers videos.  Looks like the big well known bloggers got a full size blotting paper pack as well as the full size blush paper pack.



Which bloggers/gurus?

There's atleast like 3-4 gurus in on the project and they all had everything the box had to show their subscribers.


----------



## lilyelement (Dec 15, 2011)

It's not that shady, I know Birchbox sends out some of the special boxes to some of the YouTube beauty people for free so they can talk about it. So it isn't that uncommon in all actuality.
 



> Originally Posted by *jayeldubya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's not fair if they get both and everyone else just gets a "sample" of one and a full size of one. That's super shady!


----------



## americanclassic (Dec 16, 2011)

I think it's a little shady because it's misrepresenting their company and the products they offer, unless they make it very clear that other boxes will have smaller/different products



> Originally Posted by *lilyelement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's not that shady, I know Birchbox sends out some of the special boxes to some of the YouTube beauty people for free so they can talk about it. So it isn't that uncommon in all actuality.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Dec 16, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *lilyelement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's not that shady, I know Birchbox sends out some of the special boxes to some of the YouTube beauty people for free so they can talk about it. So it isn't that uncommon in all actuality.



I agree.

I think the whole point of what they do is so the gurus will post videos about it and you can see all the products you could be getting/what they sent out in different boxes.


----------



## kikikinzz (Dec 16, 2011)

They just opened up a limited amount of subscriptions so if you're on the waiting list you better hurry!!!!!! I got mine!!!!!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 16, 2011)

January's box is valued at $50 according to them. For those who want to subscribe to try then I would suggest doing so ASAP since who knows if they'll sell out again.

http://www.myglam.com/subscribe


----------



## Turboweevel (Dec 16, 2011)

I haven't even received my december box yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> All I got in the tracking is that the label was printed. This is not starting out good.


----------



## jayeldubya (Dec 16, 2011)

I signed up! I just happened to have looked at twitter and rushed to sign up!!!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 16, 2011)

You should have gotten your box by now. What does tracking show it's last at?


----------



## william55623 (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh,is it need monthly payment? How much?


----------



## internetchick (Dec 16, 2011)

Got in!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kikikinzz (Dec 16, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *william55623* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh,is it need monthly payment? How much?


I signed up for the monthly susbscription @ $10 a month.


----------



## Hezzie (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO tempted to sign up but I'm going to wait and see how it pans out. If they're as good as they say they are then I'm sure they'll still be good in 6 months or so. I'm just afraid that I'll be ready to sign up and they wont be taking subscriptions :/


----------



## aftereight (Dec 16, 2011)

I just signed up literally two seconds ago haha. Does this mean I get the january bag or a december bag? They didn't specify when I ordered so I'm not quite sure.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 16, 2011)

Same, I thought about it, but really want to wait, plus I dont need to spend 10 more dollars, lol.
 



> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO tempted to sign up but I'm going to wait and see how it pans out. If they're as good as they say they are then I'm sure they'll still be good in 6 months or so. I'm just afraid that I'll be ready to sign up and they wont be taking subscriptions :/


----------



## Turboweevel (Dec 16, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You should have gotten your box by now. What does tracking show it's last at?



All it shows is

December 7, 2011 22:29:00 94010 Electronic Notification 
I sent them an email about it yesterday and there was much apologizing and promising of seeing into it but so far zilch.


----------



## kikikinzz (Dec 16, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *aftereight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just signed up literally two seconds ago haha. Does this mean I get the january bag or a december bag? They didn't specify when I ordered so I'm not quite sure.



They sent out a tweet letting all of us know (who just signed up) that we will be receiving the January bag.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Dec 16, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *kikikinzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> They sent out a tweet letting all of us know (who just signed up) that we will be receiving the January bag.



sweet!!! i signed  up too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ladygrey (Dec 17, 2011)

I got an email, so I just signed up! Can't wait to see what's in January's bag.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laura Marie (Dec 17, 2011)

Just signed up =) I hope this is good! I am subbed to birchbox, have been since july. The only thing I liked about all those months were that I got 2 zoya nail polishes. Everything else is just sitting there. Oh and the Porefesional from benefit. I think I will be unsubscribing from them. Hopefully MyGlam will be worth it!


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Dec 17, 2011)

just signed up! I would get rid of BB but i like getting skin/hair care products. Might do BA instead of BB though for that kind of stuff.


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Dec 17, 2011)

I signed in Nov. and got my bag last week. I loved everything I got! I did receive the salicylic acid papers and my lip cream was in Tokyo. What kinds did you girls get? I really like the blotting papers and the fact that they have a little something to control your breakouts is very innovative. The lip cream smells like cupcakes but you REALLY need to exfoliate your lips because being a matte cream it shows all the lines and cracks in my lips. Of course I love all the UD products they sent and the Tarte mascara is my fav, I already have the full size. 

I was on Michelle Phan's blog site yesterday and she was talking about the stylists having their meet up for next months bag (and I hope they are finally gonna put up those vid's on MyGlam's site). They had a pic of some UD bags on the tables so I think we may get another UD product in January.


----------



## satojoko (Dec 17, 2011)

I wasn't going to bother signing up for this and then though WTH.....knowing this is coming every month may quell some of my makeup shopping. I just signed up for January, though, til I see what it's like. It's a measly $10, so for me that's pretty much nothing to lose in my mind. If it bites, never again. If its great, will definitely go ahead with another month. The brands they're doing for January sound really good to me. Nice that they take credit cards with foreign billing addresses! I'm just getting it shipped to my US address as they say they aren't shipping internationally as of yet.


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Dec 17, 2011)

For people that got their December bags...Will we be charged again on the 1st of January for our next bag? I logged into my account just now and I seen a big 'subscribe now' at the top of the account page. Should I go ahead and add the glam bag to my cart and pay or will I automatically be charged?


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 17, 2011)

On their facebook page, they mentioned that once you are signed up, and if you got the December bag, you will automatically be charged and get each months bag until you cancel.  So I wouldnt worry about it =)
 



> Originally Posted by *SmokeyEye22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For people that got their December bags...Will we be charged again on the 1st of January for our next bag? I logged into my account just now and I seen a big 'subscribe now' at the top of the account page. Should I go ahead and add the glam bag to my cart and pay or will I automatically be charged?


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 17, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *SmokeyEye22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For people that got their December bags...Will we be charged again on the 1st of January for our next bag? I logged into my account just now and I seen a big 'subscribe now' at the top of the account page. Should I go ahead and add the glam bag to my cart and pay or will I automatically be charged?


If you haven't been charged yet you will be around the end of the month. My next billing date is on the 23rd. Check your account on http://www.myglam.com/customer/account/index/ then click edit under My Subscriptions then scroll down to Subscription Status.


----------



## Fairest of all (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm really happy with Myglam so far. USPS lost my package in transit, and myglam were super helpful and resent me a new bag on Thursday no questions asked. I've been active in their community since a week or 2 after launch and thought nothing of it, but they messaged me saying they wanted to make me a "v.i.p. glam girl" and would add an extra product into my glam bag as a thank you each month. they also posted picture of a thank you note to myself and one other girl to their instagram page. Obviously the quality of their products especially in future bags are the main focus, but myglam wanted to create a community and get close to their fans and to me they have done a great job so far. i should be getting my glam bag any day so im excited to see what my extra product is ^.^


----------



## Fairest of all (Dec 17, 2011)

Oh ya...this is the January glam bag. I think its really cute and they hinted at a nail polish on their u-stream ^.^


----------



## xlinds15x (Dec 17, 2011)

Well, I caved and signed up. Came out from under my rock and heard about it today, saw it was open and bit the bullet and did it. Sucker for UD here! But like I quoted below, the bag looks like it should be an eco-friendly bag. Not too many prestigue cosmetics sold in Sephora and the prestige side of Ulta are eco-friendly (I know UD has some vegan products though) or "all natural", so I hope its not a disappointment. In my head its only $10 and I can cut out 2 Starbucks coffees a week for some makeup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Ps. on that video posted, the code for $15 off the book of shadows is "*MyGlam11*"



> Originally Posted by *Amber Blevins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 17, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Amber Blevins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm really happy with Myglam so far. USPS lost my package in transit, and myglam were super helpful and resent me a new bag on Thursday no questions asked. I've been active in their community since a week or 2 after launch and thought nothing of it, but they messaged me saying they wanted to make me a "v.i.p. glam girl" and would add an extra product into my glam bag as a thank you each month. they also posted picture of a thank you note to myself and one other girl to their instagram page. Obviously the quality of their products especially in future bags are the main focus, but myglam wanted to create a community and get close to their fans and to me they have done a great job so far. i should be getting my glam bag any day so im excited to see what my extra product is ^.^


 They have a forum? Or do you mean on Facebook?


----------



## Fairest of all (Dec 17, 2011)

facebook, youtube, twitter, and the myglam site. i could be wrong but i think down the line the myglam site is going to be more interactive with the stylists and between members. After hearing all the birchbox horror stories i just thought it was really nice that they seem so customer oriented. obviously the vip thing is just a cutesy name i dont actually do anything affiliated with them, but it was nice of them to offer me the free products.

@xlinds15x I'm also a UD addict and im hoping they include something in the new bag since they just had a meeting with them and received secretive swag bags *fingers crossed*


----------



## Fairest of all (Dec 17, 2011)

i was thinking maybe the tarte amazonian clay line, bare minerals, or the josie maran argan oil infused products? 

also as sad as it is I've never been on a  real forum before, so sorry in advance that i'm incapable of quoting and all &gt;.&lt;


----------



## Annelle (Dec 17, 2011)

There's a quote button below each post.  You can use that to quote a single post, or you use "Multi" to toggle the multiple posts you want to quote.  (Then at the end, you click on the quote button, and it'll drop you down to the "Reply" box with the posts quoted.  It's really easy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fairest of all (Dec 17, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There's a quote button below each post.  You can use that to quote a single post, or you use "Multi" to toggle the multiple posts you want to quote.  (Then at the end, you click on the quote button, and it'll drop you down to the "Reply" box with the posts quoted.  It's really easy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Got it now, thanks a bunch! ^.^


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm going to guess their January bag will be an "eco friendly" bag with items from Bare Escentuals, possibly Tarte again, maybe NYX and Urban Decay again but they're not really "green" companies. We know they work with Tarte and Urban Decay, it's possible that the brands they listed in the style quiz are ones they're going to work with as well.


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Dec 17, 2011)

Yeah I'm really excited to see what their gonna do in January! I wonder when the Stylist Q&amp;A will be up. &amp; Amber that's really cool they wanted you to be a VIP, did you happen to do a YouTube video or something on your bag? If so what's your name on YouTube so I can see your vid's and that extra product their gonna send you every month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

They are choosing people who are out there on YouTube and blogs and almost kind of promoting the bags to be VIP's I've heard.


----------



## Fairest of all (Dec 17, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *SmokeyEye22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah I'm really excited to see what their gonna do in January! I wonder when the Stylist Q&amp;A will be up. &amp; Amber that's really cool they wanted you to be a VIP, did you happen to do a YouTube video or something on your bag? If so what's your name on YouTube so I can see your vid's and that extra product their gonna send you every month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> They are choosing people who are out there on YouTube and blogs and almost kind of promoting the bags to be VIP's I've heard.


 Actually no i barely even use youtube and i dont run a blog or anything so that kind of makes me feel even more lucky. I just interacted with people and they "liked" a lot of my comments and responded to me a lot so i guess they just got to know me that way? they tagged me in a couple random posts saying they were going to send me the additional product each month, then sent me a link to their instagram page saying i was a very vip glam girl: http://instaview.me/424417748_15349929/

Maybe my extra product will be one that varies bag to bag? like maybe ill get the mai couture blush and blotting sheets instead of just one or the other? whatever it is im way appreciative ^.^

Hopefully my bag arrives tomorrow!


----------



## Annelle (Dec 17, 2011)

It looks like they only have two people on that list, and it reads like it's just from Facebook that you were chosen. anyway, congrats on getting picked!


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Dec 17, 2011)

questionnn... so it says my sub status is active, but i.e. in the screen shot zadidoll posted, it says when the next delivery/charge will be. mine doesn't show that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(


----------



## Caryatid (Dec 17, 2011)

Just signed up to try another... let's hope I like this one! I adore the subscriptions, and I'm happy to try the new ones. Can't wait to give Beauty Army a run, too, though I hope I start to see more that I like from GoGoGirlfriend soon or I might be cutting someone...


----------



## Fairest of all (Dec 18, 2011)

> questionnn... so it says my sub status is active, but i.e. in the screen shot zadidoll posted, it says when the next delivery/charge will be. mine doesn't show that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(Â


 Everyone gets billed on the 1st of each month and the bags get shipped around the 10th regardless of the date you initially subscribed


----------



## Fairest of all (Dec 18, 2011)

> It looks like they only have two people on that list, and it reads like it's just from Facebook that you were chosen. anyway, congrats on getting picked!


 Thanks! It seems like more people are getting chosen, but for reasons that make more sense like being bloggers who can promote the company. I just lucked out =P


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Dec 18, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Amber Blevins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Everyone gets billed on the 1st of each month and the bags get shipped around the 10th regardless of the date you initially subscribed



gotcha, thanks for the reply! i was a bit confused.. lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> if it's shipped on the 10th it'll arrive just in time for my birthday on the 18th.. weeeeee


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Dec 18, 2011)

i just signed up tonight....  my acct was debited and as seemed in order..  its cute you get a lil bag too with each order?  i agree i hope the stuff is fresh and and thry didnt get in too deep.... 

 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am subscribed but my biggest concern is that I think she/they may have bitten off more then they can chew. Birchbox took over a year to get as many members as they have while it took only a few days for MyGlam to reach almost as many as Birchbox. If they don't have the proper foundation to build their company this rush into it and sell 10,000+ boxes might bite them in the butt. We'll see. I hope I'm wrong but I just have this feeling that if Eco-Emi has all these problems, Birchbox (with it's millions of dollars in investors) have these problems what makes MyGlam any different? Who knows, maybe in a couple of months I'll be singing their praises on what a fantastic company it is. I shall remain skeptical though until convinced otherwise.
> 
> BTW - anyone wanting a MyGlam is out of luck. They're no longer taking subscribers.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Dec 18, 2011)

i signed up and very quickly reviewed the site.....will they sell products like bb and offer points for reviews?   in my quick glance it was more about just getting the monthly bag.....didnt really see a store option? i may have missed it altogether...


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 18, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Amber Blevins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> questionnn... so it says my sub status is active, but i.e. in the screen shot zadidoll posted, it says when the next delivery/charge will be. mine doesn't show that
> ...


----------



## Fairest of all (Dec 18, 2011)

> The FAQs may state that but in actuality it may not happen. From my own account.
> 
> Notice my next payment is December 23 not January 1. I signed up on November 23.
> 
> Quote: At this point in time there are no perks for reviews and there is no store options. They give you promo codes to use on the companies websites.


 My account has the same information I subscribed on the 30th of the month so my account says I will be billed that date. I specifically asked myglam about it because I need to change my payment on file before the next bag (you can't change it yet without cancelling subscription) and they said regardless of what the site says every person is billed on the first of each month, their payment will process in time for all the bags to be shipped out together on the 10th of the month. After the second bag is charged on the 1st the online information should straighten out too. It just automatically displays a date one month from when you are charged last. They also said they are wanting to branch out into some sort of reward system, but want to wait until they are a little more established first, and get the new company kinks out. I heard birchbox's perks are awesome so I hope they do


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 18, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Amber Blevins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My account has the same information I subscribed on the 30th of the month so my account says I will be billed that date. I specifically asked myglam about it because I need to change my payment on file before the next bag (you can't change it yet without cancelling subscription) and they said regardless of what the site says every person is billed on the first of each month, their payment will process in time for all the bags to be shipped out together on the 10th of the month. After the second bag is charged on the 1st the online information should straighten out too. It just automatically displays a date one month from when you are charged last.
> 
> They also said they are wanting to branch out into some sort of reward system, but want to wait until they are a little more established first, and get the new company kinks out. I heard birchbox's perks are awesome so I hope they do


 That's what they say however the system has never been tested in actuality so it's possible what ever day a person signs up is the day they will be billed. They are a new company after all.

As for Birchbox points. I love it. With 500 pts I bought my husband Birchbox Man which included a $70 pair of Skullcandy Houla earbuds. I just used the last of my points yesterday on an order and coupled it with their promo code BBLOVE to get $70 off my order, out of pocket it was less than $6 and I bought this:

Product Name SKU Price Qty Subtotal Subtotal $75.45
Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00
Discount (happy holidays $20 offer, bblove) -$20.00
500 reward points -$50.00
*Grand Total*
*$5.45*
Beauty Blender Travel Kit 6 89076 14846 7 $23.95 
Ordered: *1*
$23.95 
Anastasia Line Erasing Serum ABH01-47001 $45.00 
Ordered: *1*
$45.00 
Jurlique Rose Love Balm 203500 $6.50 
Ordered: *1*
$6.50 

I had a sample of Anastasia Line Erasing Serum from Sephora and loved it but at $45 I just couldn't justify spending that much on a tiny bottle even though it would last for at least a year. With my BB points I was able to buy almost $100 worth of products and get it for basically free. I'm still kicking myself for not knowing that ALL BB pts would be used so when I bought the BB Man box I could have bought a Lash Card for $4.95 and got that for free. Oh well, lesson learned.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Turboweevel (Dec 18, 2011)

I just wish I could get my box already : And on fb someone else seems to be having the same problem as i am. Seriously not cool here. All I got was a promise that it'd be looked into.


----------



## Fairest of all (Dec 18, 2011)

> I just wish I could get my box already : And on fb someone else seems to be having the same problem as i am. Seriously not cool here. All I got was a promise that it'd be looked into.


 I got the same response when I emailed them about my lost box. They tracked it the next business day, and got back to me that afternoon letting me know it was lost and they resent me a new one. So hopefully that's what will happen with you as well


----------



## Fairest of all (Dec 18, 2011)

> That's what they say however the system has never been tested in actuality so it's possible what ever day a person signs up is the day they will be billed. They are a new company after all. As for Birchbox points. I love it. With 500 pts I bought my husband Birchbox Man which included a $70 pair of Skullcandy Houla earbuds. I just used the last of my points yesterday on an order and coupled it with their promo code BBLOVE to get $70 off my order, out of pocket it was less than $6 and I bought this:
> Product NameSKUPriceQtySubtotalSubtotal$75.45 Shipping &amp; Handling$0.00 Discount (happy holidays $20 offer, bblove)-$20.00 500 reward points-$50.00 *Grand Total**$5.45* Beauty Blender Travel Kit6 89076 14846 7$23.95Ordered: *1*$23.95Anastasia Line Erasing SerumABH01-47001$45.00Ordered: *1*$45.00Jurlique Rose Love Balm203500$6.50Ordered: *1*$6.50
> I had a sample of Anastasia Line Erasing Serum from Sephora and loved it but at $45 I just couldn't justify spending that much on a tiny bottle even though it would last for at least a year. With my BB points I was able to buy almost $100 worth of products and get it for basically free. I'm still kicking myself for not knowing that ALL BB pts would be used so when I bought the BB Man box I could have bought a Lash Card for $4.95 and got that for free. Oh well, lesson learned.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Holy cow that's amazing! Imagine if myglam did that for urban decay products O.O


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't think your box was lost but rather delayed. It can take up to 15 business days to determine if a package is truly lost or just delayed. Since the boxes were only shipped out within the last 7 to 10 days (five to seven business days) it may take some time depending on the post office it was mailed from, the USPS sorting hub it's sent to, your local sorting hub and your local post office. Also keep in mind it's the holiday season and the USPS is working seven days a week (unlike UPS and Streamlite that don't work weekends) because they're moving millions of packages plus the normal mail. Packages from MyGlam was sent out via USPS First Class Mail from San Fran, California (which has a major hub).

My own package left Burlingame, CA on December 9, arrived at the San Fran sorting facility that day. Left for Spokane and processed at that sort facility then shipped to my local sort facility (which is possibly being closed and moved to Spokane which will eventually add on up to three more days) and finally delivered on the 12th. I'm lucky that it went through three sorting facilities which makes it faster but like I mentioned if the local sorting hub is shut down and moved to Spokane that can delay packages up to three more days because they'll basically be sorting for all of Eastern Washington since they (USPS) is attempting to shut down the other two sorting hubs on this side of the state.... So depending on where you live and how many hubs it goes through it can be delayed.


----------



## Fairest of all (Dec 18, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think your box was lost but rather delayed. It can take up to 15 business days to determine if a package is truly lost or just delayed. Since the boxes were only shipped out within the last 7 to 10 days (five to seven business days) it may take some time depending on the post office it was mailed from, the USPS sorting hub it's sent to, your local sorting hub and your local post office. Also keep in mind it's the holiday season and the USPS is working seven days a week (unlike UPS and Streamlite that don't work weekends) because they're moving millions of packages plus the normal mail. Packages from MyGlam was sent out via USPS First Class Mail from San Fran, California (which has a major hub).
> 
> My own package left Burlingame, CA on December 9, arrived at the San Fran sorting facility that day. Left for Spokane and processed at that sort facility then shipped to my local sort facility (which is possibly being closed and moved to Spokane which will eventually add on up to three more days) and finally delivered on the 12th. I'm lucky that it went through three sorting facilities which makes it faster but like I mentioned if the local sorting hub is shut down and moved to Spokane that can delay packages up to three more days because they'll basically be sorting for all of Eastern Washington since they (USPS) is attempting to shut down the other two sorting hubs on this side of the state.... So depending on where you live and how many hubs it goes through it can be delayed.


She can call usps to confirm, But her tracking information said only an "electronic notification" had been verified and not a package. when i called usps they said if tracking information says that it means a company has notified usps that a package _will_ be sent and that postage has been paid for (they go through stamps.com), but no item has been mailed out for delivery with receipt or in rare cases the item was lost before being checked in if it were dropped off to be mailed. so they said that either means myglam purchased postage and meant to send the bag and didnt, or usps misplaced it during in check in but if a package were in their possession they would have had an indication of receiving one and it would have been checked in. After its checked in ya it can take AGES to get your package around the holidays lol. myglam told me they did send my particular bag, so i must have been one of the ones that usps misplaced. maybe i can hope that its floating around somewhere and will find its way home to me eventually haha 

I'm not expecting to see my resent bag for quite a bit now that were creeping up on Christmas. It's eating away at me! &gt;.&lt;


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Dec 18, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Amber Blevins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> She can call usps to confirm, But her tracking information said only an "electronic notification" had been verified and not a package. when i called usps they said if tracking information says that it means a company has notified usps that a package _will_ be sent and that postage has been paid for (they go through stamps.com), but no item has been mailed out for delivery with receipt or in rare cases the item was lost before being checked in if it were dropped off to be mailed. so they said that either means myglam purchased postage and meant to send the bag and didnt, or usps misplaced it during in check in but if a package were in their possession they would have had an indication of receiving one and it would have been checked in. After its checked in ya it can take AGES to get your package around the holidays lol. myglam told me they did send my particular bag, *so i must have been one of the ones that usps misplaced. maybe i can hope that its floating around somewhere and will find its way home to me eventually haha *
> ...


 this, in my opinion, is unacceptable. usps can't just say LOL we might have misplaced your package, hahaha, maybe we'll find it or maybe we won't, who even knows? so ya, good luck to you.

on that note, i've had so many terrible experiences with USPS.. i can't stand them.


----------



## Fairest of all (Dec 18, 2011)

> this, in my opinion, is unacceptable. usps can't just say LOL we might have misplaced your package, hahaha, maybe we'll find it or maybe we won't, who even knows? so ya, good luck to you. on that note, i've had so many terrible experiences with USPS.. i can't stand them.Â


 Usps is not on my good side either. This is the 3rd package of mine they have lost since october. That's why I'm thankful myglam is kind of picking up where they are dropping the ball and resending bags without question. If my first bag ends up finding its way to me then ill be excited but I'm not holding my breathe lol


----------



## PiggyDog (Dec 18, 2011)

I signed up yesterday! I hope the 2nd bag is as good as the 1st


----------



## Turboweevel (Dec 18, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Amber Blevins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the same response when I emailed them about my lost box. They tracked it the next business day, and got back to me that afternoon letting me know it was lost and they resent me a new one. So hopefully that's what will happen with you as well



I hope that's the case with me too. I get that USPS can be unpredictable sometimes.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Dec 18, 2011)

Being in AZ, I'm kind of excited that they are shippe from California. It takes ages for my Birchbox to get to me.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Dec 18, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Turboweevel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that's the case with me too. I get that USPS can be unpredictable sometimes.



i've posted about USPS in a different thread before.. i've had horrid experiences with one of the hubs here in providence, ri. they claimed they delivered packages and left slips, when they never did. they said it's not their problem if a mailman leaves a package outside the house and it's out of their hands. they said so many things that i called the woman on the phone (supposedly the supervisor/manager of the hub) a c**t and said that i hope she gets fired. then i filed a complaint with USPS. i'm usually VERY understanding with these things, but that.. that was too much for me. she was SO unfriendly, and basically was trying to say that it's all my fault and she doesn't give two shits about my mail being stolen/lost.

nope. they're not my friends.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Dec 18, 2011)

MyGlam may have a few hiccups but give them a break, it was their first month and I think they got a little overwhelmed by the response. I think they said something about over 50,000 subscriptions within a few weeks. That's pretty crazy! I signed up the first day and got my confirmation e-mail. They also charged immediately (which I was happy about after hearing they sold out so quickly!) I got a shipping conf. e-mail on Dec. 1st or so saying that it would ship on the 10th. I think it's great they're getting all of the packages ready to mail out ahead of time. I got mine on Dec. 13th or 14th after it shipped on the 10th. The contents were just what they advertised and it's WELL WORTH the $10/mo fee. A cute makeup bag (the designs change monthly to go with their contents) A travel sized Urban Decay Primer Potion worth $9 A fullsized Mai Couture acne blotting sheets worth $20 A few sheets of the Mai Couture blush papiers Full sized NYX matte lip cream (kind of like lipstick, but cream) worth $6 A travel sized Tarte lights, camera, lashes! mascara probably worth $5 or $10 (considering full size is $20) A full sized Urban Decay eyeshadow pot in Sin worth $17 Along with the products we received a $15 off book of shadows card from Urban Decay and a 25% off code to use on Mai Couture blush or blotting papiers. Like I said before, WELL WORTH the $10. Plus, the girls are super helpful if you e-mail them (not bombard their facebook). After you've subscribed you don't have to worry about subscribing again, you'll automatically get the next month's bag. Also, I think they mentioned something about eventually factoring in the test we took but right now they're just working on shades that work for all/most skintones.


----------



## Fairest of all (Dec 19, 2011)

> MyGlam may have a few hiccups but give them a break, it was their first month and I think they got a little overwhelmed by the response. I think they said something about over 50,000 subscriptions within a few weeks. That's pretty crazy! I signed up the first day and got my confirmation e-mail. They also charged immediately (which I was happy about after hearing they sold out so quickly!) I got a shipping conf. e-mail on Dec. 1st or so saying that it would ship on the 10th. I think it's great they're getting all of the packages ready to mail out ahead of time. I got mine on Dec. 13th or 14th after it shipped on the 10th. The contents were just what they advertised and it's WELL WORTH the $10/mo fee. A cute makeup bag (the designs change monthly to go with their contents) A travel sized Urban Decay Primer Potion worth $9 A fullsized Mai Couture acne blotting sheets worth $20 A few sheets of the Mai Couture blush papiers Full sized NYX matte lip cream (kind of like lipstick, but cream) worth $6 A travel sized Tarte lights, camera, lashes! mascara probably worth $5 or $10 (considering full size is $20) A full sized Urban Decay eyeshadow pot in Sin worth $17 Along with the products we received a $15 off book of shadows card from Urban Decay and a 25% off code to use on Mai Couture blush or blotting papiers. Like I said before, WELL WORTH the $10. Plus, the girls are super helpful if you e-mail them (not bombard their facebook). After you've subscribed you don't have to worry about subscribing again, you'll automatically get the next month's bag. Also, I think they mentioned something about eventually factoring in the test we took but right now they're just working on shades that work for all/most skintones.


 They said they are working on a much more in depth quiz that should better personalize the bags. I'm super excited to see how well they can match products to our style And I agree this service is a crazy good deal for $10. Can't wait to see what's in january's bag


----------



## Hezzie (Dec 19, 2011)

I couldnt resist, I signed up yesterday lol


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Dec 19, 2011)

Ha, they got you Heather! Yeah, I can't wait for January. I am using everything in December's bag and love it! Sin is such a nice neutral shade, perfect for when I'm just laying around the house lounging and don't want to put on a dramatic look.


----------



## PiggyDog (Dec 19, 2011)

I just can't get over how people are asking "Oh do you ship outside the US" ect ect ect  and just tons of other questions that are all answered in the FAQ section on the site.... Does nobody bother to read these things?

I just wanna smack people!


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh I know!  haha, It's like seriously people, why bombard them with questions that are clearly answered either on their website, or on their facebook page by other people. And then get mad when no one replies to them.  And everyone getting upset and angry that they dont do international shipping, do they realize that they would have to pay double at LEAST in order for them to ship internationally because of shipping costs and such?  
 



> Originally Posted by *PiggyDog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just can't get over how people are asking "Oh do you ship outside the US" ect ect ect  and just tons of other questions that are all answered in the FAQ section on the site.... Does nobody bother to read these things?
> 
> I just wanna smack people!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 19, 2011)

January bags sold out again. My advice is if you want a subscription to create an account with them (so all your info is filled in but the credit card) and wait.

http://www.myglam.com/member/


----------



## Turboweevel (Dec 19, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *eclipsechick08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> MyGlam may have a few hiccups but give them a break, it was their first month and I think they got a little overwhelmed by the response. I think they said something about over 50,000 subscriptions within a few weeks. That's pretty crazy! I signed up the first day and got my confirmation e-mail. They also charged immediately (which I was happy about after hearing they sold out so quickly!) I got a shipping conf. e-mail on Dec. 1st or so saying that it would ship on the 10th. I think it's great they're getting all of the packages ready to mail out ahead of time. I got mine on Dec. 13th or 14th after it shipped on the 10th.
> 
> The contents were just what they advertised and it's WELL WORTH the $10/mo fee.



I'm glad you're happy with your box and received it in such short order. But today is the 19th and there's no sign of mine. It's not my problem that they're a new company, the fact is that I did not get what I paid for. If anyone deserves a break here it's me, especially because I have a very strong feeling that I'll be left holding the metaphorical stick.

All I want is the product I paid for. I don't think this is an outlandish demand.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Dec 19, 2011)

> I'm glad you're happy with your box and received it in such short order. But today is the 19th and there's no sign of mine. It's not my problem that they're a new company, the fact is that I did not get what I paid for. If anyone deserves a break here it's me, especially because I have a very strong feeling that I'll be left holding the metaphorical stick.
> 
> Â
> 
> All I want is the product I paid for. I don't think this is an outlandish demand.


 I agree with that, you do deserve what you paid for. Maybe it was USPS who dropped the ball? Did you at least get a shipping email? Do hope for your sake that they come through for you.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Dec 19, 2011)

Can I still sign up for January or is it closed?


----------



## Fairest of all (Dec 19, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can I still sign up for January or is it closed?



Its closed now =/

but if your a member on the site you can sign up to be notified when more open up. and just keep checking their facebook frequently =)


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 19, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> January bags sold out again. My advice is if you want a subscription to create an account with them (so all your info is filled in but the credit card) and wait.
> 
> http://www.myglam.com/member/





> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can I still sign up for January or is it closed?


----------



## Caligirl132 (Dec 19, 2011)

I am so excited for January!!! Any guesses on what will be in the next bag??


----------



## Fairest of all (Dec 19, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Caligirl132* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am so excited for January!!! Any guesses on what will be in the next bag??



they hinted at a nail polish on their u-stream. Since it seems to be eco friendy-ish id guess maybe tarte amazonain clay products, bare escentuals, or vegan urban decay products?


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 19, 2011)

What is U-stream?  Sorry if thats a dumb question, lol
 



> Originally Posted by *Amber Blevins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> they hinted at a nail polish on their u-stream. Since it seems to be eco friendy-ish id guess maybe tarte amazonain clay products, bare escentuals, or vegan urban decay products?


----------



## Fairest of all (Dec 19, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *ciaobella9821* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What is U-stream?  Sorry if thats a dumb question, lol



...I'm the girl who couldnt figure out how to quote someone on this forum so dont feel dumb haha. I dont really use it, but i know its a live video stream type thing. they just posted a link to it and it connected us to a live video of the stylists where we could type in a chat box and ask questions. it was really cool

http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/19129485 found it for ya if youd like to watch it! ^.^


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 19, 2011)

UStream is simply a place to stream videos live. Mally Beauty does a lot of live stream videos.


----------



## Caligirl132 (Dec 19, 2011)

that would be cool!!! Since i missed out on Decembers bag i really hope they keep up with full sized products, and these amazing well known brands.


----------



## Fairest of all (Dec 19, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Caligirl132* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> that would be cool!!! Since i missed out on Decembers bag i really hope they keep up with full sized products, and these amazing well known brands.



Ya same here. they said the January bag will be valued at over $50 so it seems like there will be some decent sized products in there to justify that price. they had a secretive meeting with Urban Decay recently too so I'm hoping we will get something from them again.


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Dec 19, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It looks like they only have two people on that list, and it reads like it's just from Facebook that you were chosen. anyway, congrats on getting picked!



Where is the list? 

And yes ladies MyGlam got back to me today and said everyone would be charged on the 1st of January who are already subscribers.


----------



## Annelle (Dec 19, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *SmokeyEye22* /img/forum/go_quote.gifWhere is the list?


 I was referring to the list that Amber posted announcing her VIP status:



> Originally Posted by *Amber Blevins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> then sent me a link to their instagram page saying i was a very vip glam girl: http://instaview.me/424417748_15349929/


 It only shows two names on _that_ list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

edit: I just tried the link, lol. It gave me this error message:



> _Instagram said:_
> _You have exceeded the maximum number of requests per hour. You have performed a total of 7950 requests in the last hour. Our general maximum request limit is set at 5000 requests per hour._


 Anyway, it looked like a sheet of paper, with some sort of title referring to the VIP status, followed by two hand written names on it, with the last names half cut off the picture.


----------



## lilyelement (Dec 19, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was referring to the list that Amber posted announcing her VIP status:
> 
> ...


----------



## americanclassic (Dec 19, 2011)

so sad I missed out--I got an email a few days ago saying they were in stock again, but I didn't sign up in time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## satojoko (Dec 19, 2011)

Katie if you think USPS is bad, you'd love them if you had to deal with the asshats at Canada Post OR the double asshats that work Canadian customs. I'm sick and tired of dealing with them. When I get things sent to my US address it takes a matter of 2 to 3 days for stuff to arrive. When I use my Canadian address, it can take well over a freaking month. My last Aromaleigh order arrived at my US address 24 hours after shipping. I was absolutely stunned. My Amazon orders never take more than 3 days. I WISH that Canada Post was even remotely as competent as USPS. Instead we just have a bunch of idiots delaying our mail every chance they get.


----------



## Fairest of all (Dec 19, 2011)

The UD book of shadows IV winner was just announced! They said they are going to have quite a few more giveaways for the holidays. Hopefully somebody here will luck out  On a random note a usps truck stopped right in front of my house tonight, just long enough for me to get my hopes up they might be delivering my glam bag. But he just pulled off.....jerk =P


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Dec 19, 2011)

I want the Book of Shadows 4 sooo bad!! Congrats to whoever won that! I thought hubby was getting it for me for Christmas but he dropped the ball today and told me that's not what he got me since I started getting so excited. I mean he placed a pretty big Sephora order so I just assumed...that's what I get. LOL


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Dec 19, 2011)

A pic from their Twitter account with the caption, "One of the many ways we're going to reinforce next months glam bags"...hmmm. Maybe new packaging for January?!


----------



## Fairest of all (Dec 19, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *SmokeyEye22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want the Book of Shadows 4 sooo bad!! Congrats to whoever won that! I thought hubby was getting it for me for Christmas but he dropped the ball today and told me that's not what he got me since I started getting so excited. I mean he placed a pretty big Sephora order so I just assumed...that's what I get. LOL



sorry for the double post my text wouldnt show up for some reason even when i edited it =/

  I envy you! My boyfriend said no makeup this year because myglams already spoiling me. I'm hoping he's trying to fake me out and ill wake up to a nice UD palette &gt;.&lt;


----------



## xlisaa (Dec 19, 2011)

I got suckered into all this MyGlam talk so my boyfriend decided to subscribe for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Stemarber (Dec 19, 2011)

I caved and got it :-x Can't wait to see what they have in store for Jan. I thought the bag would make a cute pencil case so I subbed. Ha...good excuse, right? ;]


----------



## jayeldubya (Dec 19, 2011)

I know!!! I especially hate it since everyone in the US can't get a subscription and all these people are upset that they can't get one sent outside the US.
 



> Originally Posted by *PiggyDog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just can't get over how people are asking "Oh do you ship outside the US" ect ect ect  and just tons of other questions that are all answered in the FAQ section on the site.... Does nobody bother to read these things?
> 
> I just wanna smack people!


----------



## Turboweevel (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm wondering if I should leave a post on their facebook wall asking that steps be taken to fix this whole not sending things out bit. I hate to do this sort of thing publically but emails seem to fall on deaf ears.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 20, 2011)

You could try that but whether or not they'll actually read it is another question. Too bad they don't have a Tumblr site yet.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Dec 20, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Turboweevel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wondering if I should leave a post on their facebook wall asking that steps be taken to fix this whole not sending things out bit. I hate to do this sort of thing publically but emails seem to fall on deaf ears.


That could work. I know some people post on ULTA's page when they have bad customer service or something and they reply asking them to email them the problem.


----------



## Fairest of all (Dec 20, 2011)

> I'm wondering if I should leave a post on their facebook wall asking that steps be taken to fix this whole not sending things out bit. I hate to do this sort of thing publically but emails seem to fall on deaf ears.


 Quite a few people have and they respond by asking you to send them an email. So unfortunately I don't think it will do much good. I think they should maybe have a few different email addresses. One for general inquiries and the dumb repeat q's, one for billing, one for lost or damaged bags, etc. So they can get to more serious emails in a timely manner instead of having to sift through those 10,000 identical emails sent asking faq questions because people are too lazy to read what they are signing up for. You KNOW that's what backing up the response time. Hopefully they can figure out a solution =/


----------



## Turboweevel (Dec 20, 2011)

Thing is I already emailed them. Got a promise that the problem would be "solved" and it's been radio silence since then :


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 20, 2011)

I have to agree with Amber on the emails, they need multiple emails - one for sales, one for info, one for problems with shipping, one for damaged items. They also need a 800 to contact someone live. You would think someone like Marcelo Camberos (who co-founded MyGlam) would have things set up better.


----------



## xlinds15x (Dec 20, 2011)

Anyone know if they have a date that they ship out their bag, like how BB is supposed to be the 10th? I'm home for this month, but back at school by Jan. 10th, and would like to know if I need to switch my address to my college address (dont want it going before I'm back due to stolen packages in between semesters).


----------



## PiggyDog (Dec 20, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *xlinds15x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone know if they have a date that they ship out their bag, like how BB is supposed to be the 10th? I'm home for this month, but back at school by Jan. 10th, and would like to know if I need to switch my address to my college address (dont want it going before I'm back due to stolen packages in between semesters).


FAQ says they ship the 10th.... so 3/5 days later is when you should get your bag


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 20, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *xlinds15x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone know if they have a date that they ship out their bag, like how BB is supposed to be the 10th? I'm home for this month, but back at school by Jan. 10th, and would like to know if I need to switch my address to my college address (dont want it going before I'm back due to stolen packages in between semesters).


They ship out between the 8th and 10th. They state in their FAQs it's the 10th but many people got their bags before that date.


----------



## Fairest of all (Dec 20, 2011)

> Anyone know if they have a date that they ship out their bag, like how BB is supposed to be the 10th? I'm home for this month, but back at school by Jan. 10th, and would like to know if I need to switch my address to my college address (dont want it going before I'm back due to stolen packages in between semesters).


 Myglam is also ships around the 10th of the month  *edit* my phone refuses to show me new responses until after I post lol. Didn't mean to be the 3rd person to answer this. Is there a way to delete your own posts or does a moderator have to?


----------



## Fairest of all (Dec 20, 2011)

I got a response from myglam and they said they are reworking their entire customer service system soon so hopefully the response times go down and issues get resolved faster


----------



## Turboweevel (Dec 21, 2011)

I got a reply from Amy apologizing for the delay and saying the box would be shipped out. I hope it makes it here this time.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 21, 2011)

Yay for the reply! I hope you get your bag soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## americanclassic (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm going to check myglam like every day so I don't miss out again. when you subscribe for the monthly, are you guaranteed a spot for the coming months or just that month?


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 21, 2011)

Once you have a subscription - monthly or yearly - you're guaranteed a box until you quit.


----------



## aftereight (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm so excited! I love the look of the January bag!


----------



## Caligirl132 (Dec 21, 2011)

I know it will be amazing. I am hoping for Eco tools tarte bare essentials or even pur minerals. I would love an eyeliner or lipstick. Hoping for a couple full sized products too. For nail polish that we are supposed to get I guess zoya


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Dec 22, 2011)

where do you see the January bag?
 



> Originally Posted by *aftereight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so excited! I love the look of the January bag!


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Dec 22, 2011)

About 2 hours ago MyGlam's twitter posted saying if you want a sneak peak at January's Glam Bag then 'like' their FB page because they will post it on there first. Nothing yet though. There are having a giveaway that ends Friday for anyone that wants to enter.


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Dec 22, 2011)

Oh and I think someone said something about them not having a Tumblr yet. Well they have one now. Here's the link: http://myglamofficial.tumblr.com/


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 22, 2011)

They posted this "sneak peek" on their twitter too


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 22, 2011)

For those who asked...

The January bag. Theme "Back To Nature".





Sneak peek from their Instagram.





I don't think it's BareMinerals since the text is wrong but then again I could be wrong.


----------



## Caligirl132 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hmm yeah, thats not much of a hint since it could be any mineral makeup brand/company.


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah, not much of a hint. They are serious about keeping these bags a surprise. LOL


----------



## Turboweevel (Dec 23, 2011)

Finally received my december box today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> YAY!


----------



## ReenaMariel (Dec 23, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how long have they been around? seems like they have more actual makeup products, rather than birchbox's skin creams and face scrubs. definitely interested in signing up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> (although I have to say, michelle phan kind of creeps me out)


hahaha!!! I find your comment really funny! lols... why does michelle creep you out?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xlisaa (Dec 24, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *ReenaMariel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> hahaha!!! I find your comment really funny! lols... why does michelle creep you out?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Lol. Michelle Phan kind of creeps me out too! After seeing her videos, I sometimes feel like she can pull off a horror movie and creep up on you when you least expect it! lol. Not in a offensive way though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 24, 2011)

Some posts from their wall if it helps anyone with any questions.

Re: December bags.

Posted at November 30 at 10:43pm   Big news- We are now officially sold out of the December Glam Bag!! Thanks everyone for joining the MyGlam community! A limited number of January Glam Bags are now available on MyGlam.com. So join us now â™¥ â™¥ xoxo

Re: January bags.

Posted on December 2 at 9:19am    Oh no! We are almost sold out of the January Glam Bags!! If you are already a subscriber, no worries, you will be receiving yours automatically. If you are not yet subscribed, then there is a limited quantity available for a short time, so don't miss out!!

Thanks!!
xoxo

Posted on December 2 at 12:05pm   Hi all, We are all sold out and can't accept any new subscriptions. We'll work hard to find more products and hopefully can open up the subscriptions again soon.

If you already subscribed, you're in! You won't need to re-order. Thanks and xoxo

They were sold out of January subscriptions (to new members) by December 2 but on December 16 were able to take a few more subscribers.

Posted on December 16 at 6:44am   NEW SUBSCRIPTIONS ARE NOW OPEN! Avid fans and early birds, You're going to be the lucky ones to know first! There's only a limited number of subscriptions available so be sure to sign up for your MyGlam Glam Bag NOW at http://www.myglam.com/!

January's subscriptions sold out sometime Monday early morning on the 19th.



> Posted on December 18 at 9:22pm   Unfortunately, we are almost sold out of new subscriptions. If you were still thinking about it, go to www.myglam.com and get yours now before it's too late. Since we'll likely sell out in the middle of the night USA-time, we'll see you bright and early on Monday. ** Stay tuned for lots of giveaways next week!! **
> 
> ps - If you've already subscribed, you will continue to receive your Glam Bags, so no need to worry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 They are currently closed to new subscribers. IF it reopens in December then the bag should be a January bag. If they don't reopen until January then new subscribers will get the February bag.


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Dec 24, 2011)

Yeah can't wait for the January bag!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 24, 2011)

BTW I have confirmed with my credit card online statement that I was "charged" (well a 10 day hold) for January's bag on the 23rd which is the date I subscribed.

23-DEC-2011 08:36:54 PM ($10.00) POS Purchase  MYGLAM.COM MYGLAM.COM 888-769-4526 NE US (10 day hold) - No fee, included in Unlimited POS Purchase plan


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Dec 24, 2011)

What? I thought we were all going to be charged on the 1st...


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 24, 2011)

I had a feeling it wasn't going to work out that way.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Dec 25, 2011)

> BTW I have confirmed with my credit card online statement that I was "charged" (well a 10 day hold) for January's bag on the 23rd which is the date I subscribed. 23-DEC-2011 08:36:54 PM ($10.00) POS PurchaseÂ  MYGLAM.COM MYGLAM.COM 888-769-4526 NE US (10 day hold) - No fee, included in Unlimited POS Purchase plan


 I signed up on November 22 and the new hold appeared on December 23rd.


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Dec 25, 2011)

What does a 10 day hold mean?


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Dec 25, 2011)

isn't it a like a pending transaction?

like, the bank knows you'll be charged in x amount of days (so in that case 10 days)? not sure though.

p.s. i can't wait for january's bag! i actually LOVE that they don't tell you what will be in it cause i always wanted to be surprised by birchbox but having no self-control... it's impossible. hahaha.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 26, 2011)

It possibly is but off hand I don't know.


----------



## xlisaa (Dec 27, 2011)

MyGlam put up three preview pictures on their FB page &amp; I have a feeling the nail polish is going to be theBalm's Hot Ticket polish!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 28, 2011)

January bag discussion.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/122754/myglam-january-bag


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Dec 28, 2011)

My payment was taken today. They need to get customer service together because I emailed them last week and they said I would be charged on the 1st. Hmm...anyways yeah I looked at the pics on FB. Looks like we'll be getting a cucumber face peel?


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 28, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *SmokeyEye22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My payment was taken today. They need to get customer service together because I emailed them last week and they said I would be charged on the 1st. Hmm...anyways yeah I looked at the pics on FB. Looks like we'll be getting a cucumber face peel?


I mentioned it a few days ago I didn't think it was going to work out that way since I saw a 10 day hold from MyGlam on my credit card on December 23.


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah I remember what you put. I'm just saying customer service shouldn't tell you to expect a payment on a certain date if it's not true. I guess I'm just kinda anal about my budget and when payments are set to come out, I don't like to get out of wack. And mine is 'pending' because I have a charge account but that means it'll process onto my account tomorrow and be a permanent charge, so nothing about a 10 day hold on mine.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 28, 2011)

I have to absolutely agree with you on that, SmokeyEye22. It pissed me off when I saw the charge but I expected it since I always thought it was odd they were going to charge everyone (who signed up in November) all on the same day when so many signed up between the 15th and 23rd.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Dec 28, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *SmokeyEye22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My payment was taken today. They need to get customer service together because I emailed them last week and they said I would be charged on the 1st. Hmm...anyways yeah I looked at the pics on FB. Looks like we'll be getting a cucumber face peel?



looks like it... i've actually tried it before but i don't like it at all. or better, my skin didn't like it.. lol. have it to my sister in law, and she said she uses it a ton. i am in love with freemans body scrubs though...ahhh


----------



## Fairest of all (Dec 29, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *SmokeyEye22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My payment was taken today. They need to get customer service together because I emailed them last week and they said I would be charged on the 1st. Hmm...anyways yeah I looked at the pics on FB. Looks like we'll be getting a cucumber face peel?



thats weird you got charged i havnt seen anything posted to my account yet. i do hope they get that fixed though because many people like myself cut it so close that we have to make sure the money will be there in time


----------



## Fairest of all (Dec 29, 2011)

Oh yeah I never posted after i received my glambag. I received both the lavender blotting papers and the blush papiers, so that was really exciting. I actually have more UD sin shadows than i can count and already own the nyx matte lip cream in this shade, so i went to Ulta and asked if i could swap them out for different colors. got UD shadow in gunmetal and the nyx cream in tokyo so i couldnt be happier ^.^


----------



## Stemarber (Dec 29, 2011)

It's awesome that you were able to exchange it!



> Originally Posted by *Amber Blevins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 29, 2011)

Did you get the two different papers because you are their VIP?
 



> Originally Posted by *Amber Blevins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PiggyDog (Dec 29, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you get the two different papers because you are their VIP?



How do you become VIP???


----------



## Fairest of all (Dec 29, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *PiggyDog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> How do you become VIP???


 Its not a real thing. I just helped out answering questions on their facebook page for the first few weeks after they launched and they randomly offered to send me an additional product in my bag each month as a thank you gift. They posted an additional thank you picture on their instagram page saying myself and one other girl were "vip glam girls". It was just a cute thing they did for us to say thanks but its nothing official if that makes sense.



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you get the two different papers because you are their VIP?


I'm assuming that's my additional product for this month. i really like the blush papiers the color goes perfectly over my UD afterglow blush in quickie so im really thankful. and especially that they resent my bag after usps lost my first one.


----------



## PiggyDog (Dec 29, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Amber Blevins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Its not a real thing. I just helped out answering questions on their facebook page for the first few weeks after they launched and they randomly offered to send me an additional product in my bag each month as a thank you gift. They posted an additional thank you picture on their instagram page saying myself and one other girl were "vip glam girls". It was just a cute thing they did for us to say thanks but its nothing official if that makes sense.
> 
> I'm assuming that's my additional product for this month. i really like the blush papiers the color goes perfectly over my UD afterglow blush in quickie so im really thankful. and especially that they resent my bag after usps lost my first one.



Oh that was really nice!


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Dec 29, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Amber Blevins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wait what did you tell ulta? did you say where you got the products? sneaky you.. i should try that if i get something i already have! m  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fairest of all (Dec 29, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ulta and I arent on the best of terms so i have no issue bending the truth if its within their return policy. I just told them my boyfriend gifted me the products in colors I already had but threw away the receipt, so i asked to exchange them for the same products in different colors. They didnt give me any issue since the products were unopened. They even scanned my ulta reward card so i think i might get points for the items as well =p


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Dec 29, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Amber Blevins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Ulta and I arent on the best of terms so i have no issue bending the truth if its within their return policy. I just told them my boyfriend gifted me the products in colors I already had but threw away the receipt, so i asked to exchange them for the same products in different colors. They didnt give me any issue since the products were unopened. They even scanned my ulta reward card so i think i might get points for the items as well =p



hahahaha, i will definitely keep this in mind for next time!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> not like it's coming out of the employee's pockets anyway!


----------



## itssofluffy (Dec 31, 2011)

I actually signed up for MyGlam on December 1st and was charged 10 dollars on the same day (double-checked my account today, so they did take the money)... only after signing up did I get the 'December bag sold out' thing. Okay, that's fine, I thought since one of the things in that bag was with lavender (which I'm highly allergic to). Logically I then thought that since I signed up and they did charge me, then I would simply be paying for the January bag, so essentially I would always by one month ahead in my payments... Makes sense right? Today I checked MyGlam and the My Subscriptions part... but suddenly it said "suspended by customer" (which was new)... Wait, what? I never did any such thing. So, thinking there was a mistake I clicked the 'activate' thing, but when I did... It sent me to the Get your Glam Bag now page where it said that the January bag was sold out! Soooo... apparently since you pay on the 1st, from what I can tell tomorrow I will have paid for 2 months (*20 dollars*) without actually getting anything at all. *raises eyebrow*.

Not exactly sure what to think about this I gotta be honest.


----------



## internetchick (Dec 31, 2011)

I signed up on the 16th and got charged $10 on the 19th. Too late for December, so I assume I prepaid for January. I will contact them to confirm what is going on.


----------



## internetchick (Dec 31, 2011)

For now, I found this on their web site:



> *MyGlam Monthly Subscriptions:* For the first month, you will be billed immediately after you subscribe. For any future months, you will be billed on the first day of the month.


 That doesn't sound right to me. Sounds like I will pay for December AND January, but only get January's box. I hope their CS clears this up.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 31, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *itssofluffy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually signed up for MyGlam on December 1st and was charged 10 dollars on the same day (double-checked my account today, so they did take the money)... only after signing up did I get the 'December bag sold out' thing. Okay, that's fine, I thought since one of the things in that bag was with lavender (which I'm highly allergic to). Logically I then thought that since I signed up and they did charge me, then I would simply be paying for the January bag, so essentially I would always by one month ahead in my payments... Makes sense right? Today I checked MyGlam and the My Subscriptions part... but suddenly it said "suspended by customer" (which was new)... Wait, what? I never did any such thing. So, thinking there was a mistake I clicked the 'activate' thing, but when I did... It sent me to the Get your Glam Bag now page where it said that the January bag was sold out! Soooo... apparently since you pay on the 1st, from what I can tell tomorrow I will have paid for 2 months (*20 dollars*) without actually getting anything at all. *raises eyebrow*.
> 
> Not exactly sure what to think about this I gotta be honest.


 Quote:

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

For now, I found this on their web site:

That doesn't sound right to me. Sounds like I will pay for December AND January, but only get January's box. I hope their CS clears this up.

Both of you need to contact them. I had a feeling this was going to happen with their billing. It's not set up like Julep. With Julep what ever day you subscribe they'll ship you a box and by the 27th of the month they'll charge you again and ship a new box on 1st. What MyGlam should have done when the December boxes sold out was NOT to sell boxes for January to new subscribers until the END of December. For those who subscribed from the day MyGlam launched until November 30 they should have had their system set to deduct payment by the 27th of the month like Julep does. It's VERY bad business on their part to state that people won't be charged again until the 1st of month when the person is actually charged on the day they purchased their subscription.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 31, 2011)

I've created a new group for those who are MyGlam subscribers to discuss the monthly bags so that posts won't get lost.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/groups/show/9/myglam-subscribers


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 1, 2012)

i had the same concern with birchbox when i first signed up....  i was billed like the 20th or something and was concerned i would get billed again on the 1st.. they did not bill me twice..  i just checked my acct and was charged today for my birchbox, but no charges from myglam...they billed me when i ordered on dec 17...   im assuming i wont be billed 2x..  their billing seems to be the same as birchbox...
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Both of you need to contact them. I had a feeling this was going to happen with their billing. It's not set up like Julep. With Julep what ever day you subscribe they'll ship you a box and by the 27th of the month they'll charge you again and ship a new box on 1st. What MyGlam should have done when the December boxes sold out was NOT to sell boxes for January to new subscribers until the END of December. For those who subscribed from the day MyGlam launched until November 30 they should have had their system set to deduct payment by the 27th of the month like Julep does. It's VERY bad business on their part to state that people won't be charged again until the 1st of month when the person is actually charged on the day they purchased their subscription.


----------



## internetchick (Jan 1, 2012)

They replied to my email:



> [SIZE=9pt]Hi,
> 
> Any new subscriber that signs up between the 1st of the month and the last day of the month (for any month) will get the next monthâ€™s Glam Bag. Since you initially subscribed in December, your first Glam Bag will be the January Glam Bag. You will not be billed again January 1st since youâ€™ve already paid for that month. Going forward, you will be billed on the 1st day of each month, starting in February, assuming you donâ€™t cancel before that time. I hope this helps! Thanks so much for your support and your interest! [/SIZE]


----------



## Tina Slaveone (Jan 3, 2012)

I keep trying to subscribe but every time I go to their site they're sold out... for the last 2 months! I asked to be informed about when they go on sale, but never got an email about January's box and it sold out too.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Tina Slaveone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I keep trying to subscribe but every time I go to their site they're sold out... for the last 2 months! I asked to be informed about when they go on sale, but never got an email about January's box and it sold out too.
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


They sold out of December's bags on November 30 and the January bags (to new subscribers) on December 19.


----------



## kikikinzz (Jan 4, 2012)

HOLY COW!!!!!!! Look what's going to be in Januarys bag! 




 They just announced it on Facebook!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kikikinzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> HOLY COW!!!!!!! Look what's going to be in Januarys bag!
> 
> ...


 
Hehe... it was already posted. Join us in the MyGlam group.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/122825/myglam-january-bag/30

https://www.makeuptalk.com/groups/show/9/myglam-subscribers


----------



## Tina Slaveone (Jan 4, 2012)

Do you know when Feb bag goes on sale?


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 5, 2012)

Unknown at this time. They said soon.


----------



## Hezzie (Jan 5, 2012)

I signed up in December and they took my payment out on Dec. 19th. Do you know how long it typically takes to get a bag after that?? I think I'm going to email them today.
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They sold out of December's bags on November 30 and the January bags (to new subscribers) on December 19.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Jan 5, 2012)

They mail all bags out by the 10th of each month.  If you signed up before the January bags sold out, which it looks like you did, then you will have a bag shipped on the 10th like the rest of the january bags. =)
 



> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up in December and they took my payment out on Dec. 19th. Do you know how long it typically takes to get a bag after that?? I think I'm going to email them today.


----------



## Hezzie (Jan 5, 2012)

Thank you!!



> Originally Posted by *ciaobella9821* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They mail all bags out by the 10th of each month.  If you signed up before the January bags sold out, which it looks like you did, then you will have a bag shipped on the 10th like the rest of the january bags. =)


----------



## lilyelement (Jan 5, 2012)

I wonder what the mineral product is that they gave us a teaser of. I'm excited to get my bag!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 5, 2012)

*NO FREAKING WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I HAVE BEEN DYING TO TRY THIS!!!!!* 




 



> Originally Posted by *kikikinzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> HOLY COW!!!!!!! Look what's going to be in Januarys bag!
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lilyelement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder what the mineral product is that they gave us a teaser of. I'm excited to get my bag!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



People are speculating that it might be Sheer Cover Defining Mineral Eyeliner Pencil by Leeza Gibbons.


----------



## lilyelement (Jan 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hmmm. I could use a new eyeliner. The 10th needs to hurry up, it seems like it is taking forever! I hope MyGlam updates their website when the bags ship so I can peek at what I'm getting.


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Jan 6, 2012)

Yeah I can't wait til they update the site either. Super excited to try Wen.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 6, 2012)

Don't forget folks, we now has MyGlam group here on Make Up Talk to discuss everything about MyGlam.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.makeuptalk.com/groups/show/9/myglam-subscribers


----------



## americanclassic (Jan 8, 2012)

Subscriptions are available again!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> just placed an order for a monthly. YAY finally lol


----------



## cappuccino (Jan 9, 2012)

Yay, I'm in too!!


----------



## Pancua (Jan 9, 2012)

I got one as well!


----------



## oOliveColored (Jan 9, 2012)

Does myglam offer points like birchbox?


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *oOliveColored* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does myglam offer points like birchbox?


Nope. They instead send out promo codes which can be a percentage off or a dollar amount (like the Urban Decay $15 off Book of Shadows 4; now expired).


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Jan 9, 2012)

I made some graphics on my blog lol 





you can grab them here: http://ibdfm.blogspot.com/2012/01/omg-i-finally-joined-myglam.html

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Diana V Harwood (Jan 10, 2012)

I still am not seeing an update!!! Darn it myglam! REVEAL TIME!!!


----------



## lilyelement (Jan 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Diana V Harwood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still am not seeing an update!!! Darn it myglam! REVEAL TIME!!!



Zadidoll posted the items on her blog, you can peek there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://zadidoll.blogspot.com/2012/01/myglam-january-bag.html


----------



## MakeupA (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow thanks for posting this! I'm pretty excited about everything except the Freeman masks, but at least it Is a skincare product!
 



> Originally Posted by *lilyelement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Jan 10, 2012)

Yeah I'm really not impressed with MyGlam at how they are handeling their website. Haven't updated anything, still reflecting the December boxes, can't change your card info, and still no stylist Q&amp;A videos. If it wasn't for the fine products they send out I would think their site/company was a little sketchy myself.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SmokeyEye22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If it wasn't for the fine products they send out I would think their site/company was a little sketchy myself.


 I totally agree. I originally posted how I couldn't recommend this company at this time (back in November and early December) but the December Glam bag swayed my opinion. Looking at it again I can't recommend them at this time because of all the serious problems they have.

MyGlam Cons:


Problems with their security certificate (the SSL for their https) which is STILL broken.
Can't change your credit card or debit card without canceling your subscription.
Accounts suspended by MyGlam without informing subscribers.
Payments are NOT taken out on the 1st. My January payment was charged my card on December 23.
Pages are not updated.
Contact with someone at MyGlam has been difficult for many _*subscribers *_(discounting those who signed up just to be _*members*_).
Lack of confirmation emails when people order their Glam subscriptions. Come to think of it I NEVER got an email and I checked my spam box. My daughter subscribed yesterday and didn't get one either.
Lack of shipping confirmation during the 2nd month (today). Last month (December) they used Stamps.com before the 10th to print out labels and with the ship date of being the 10th but this month STILL NO confirmation shipping email and it's the 10th (7:22 PM Pacific).
Mix of drugstore lines with high end products. It looked as if MyGlam was going to work with high end products and did the first month which hooked even MORE subscribers but this month (January) it's a mixed bag.
Sending out concealer to subscribers *WITHOUT *knowing the person's shade or skintone!

MyGlam Pros:


$10 and you get full size items. For now at least.
There are still high end products in the 2nd bag but it's a mixed bag. (see above)

Other than that I'm still happy with my December bag. I love it and can't wait for my January bag but they SERIOUSLY need to get their act together. IF the rumors are true and they have 65,000 SUBSCRIBERS that means in two months they made potentially between $650,000 and $1,300,000!!  With that kind of bank you expect them to KEEP their customers happy.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 10, 2012)

http://mim.io/eab032?fe=1&amp;pact=7135842156  ​ What better way to keep the motivation going this New Year than with a nice perk of positive reinforcement for all of oneâ€™s hard work? Both MyGlam Stylists, Jessica Harlow and Promise Tamang-Phan, kicked off the New Year with a press feature on the New York Times and Yahoo! Music. It's truly amazing to see their careers catapult into nationwide acclaim. Michelle, Andrea, Jessica, Bethany, and Promise serve as such an inspiration for us Glam Girls and Glammies, not just because they are beautiful inside and out, but because their passion for the things they love is contagious and undeniably inspiring. Theyâ€™re definitely our favorite modern day role models and we cannot wait to see what the rest of the year has in store for all of them. Enjoy a few of their words of wisdom below to help motivate you to make 2012 your best year yet!

P.S. Also, stay tuned for the upcoming announcement and launch of our Glammies Forum on Facebook! Where every Glammie will be able chat, swap, and dish about their latest MyGlam Glam Bag goodies!  And be sure to "like" our page on Facebook to get in on the forums first.
 
_*â€œTake the risk of thinking for yourself.â€ â€“ Andrea*_
 
_*â€œLove all, trust a few, do wrong to none.â€ â€“ Bethany*_
 
_*â€œStay warm (or cool) and most importantly, never stop giving hugs and kisses.â€ â€“ Michelle*_
 
_*"Fear is only something that gets in your way.â€ â€“ Jessica*_
 
_*â€œEat healthy, work out, and be positive!â€œ -- Promise*_
 
 
Â©2012 MyGlam | 3345 21st Street, San Francisco CA 94110


----------



## oOliveColored (Jan 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sending out concealer to subscribers *WITHOUT *knowing the person's shade or skintone!



I have a problem with any of these companies sending out makeup products meant to match skin tones. Even if you have a general light/medium/dark profile question to consider, the odds that any concealer would work for most subscribers is non existent.


----------



## giggles1972 (Jan 11, 2012)

Just signed up


----------



## Diana V Harwood (Jan 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lilyelement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yeah no I checked out the link, it isn't the surprise that's killing me, it's not knowing if my darn bag has shipped. My account was one of the ones "suspended by customer" when I didn't do anything to it at all and I haven't had a response to my email AND I purchased the subscription on the 2nd of December and haven't heard anything from them since.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Jan 11, 2012)

If I signed up within the past few days am I getting the January box?


----------



## Pancua (Jan 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If I signed up within the past few days am I getting the January box?


Depends on the day, I think. If it was in late Dec, probably. If it was in the past two - three days,  I think you will get Febuary


----------



## jaimelesmots (Jan 11, 2012)

I know this is a common question, and I think a lot of it has to do with My Glam's template, but does this mean I will be getting the January bag? I assumed since I signed up 1/9 that I'd be getting the Feb. bag.

Subscription Status *Status*:Active

*Next payment*: February 9, 2012

*Next delivery*: January 9, 2012

It would make sense if I was supposed to get the Jan bag... but for the Feb bag my "next payment" wouldn't be until March right? Don't get me wrong, I'd be super excited to get the Jan bag, I just wish their site was a little clearer. I'm sure they will figure it all out eventually...


----------



## Fairest of all (Jan 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SmokeyEye22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah I'm really not impressed with MyGlam at how they are handeling their website. Haven't updated anything, still reflecting the December boxes, can't change your card info, and still no stylist Q&amp;A videos. If it wasn't for the fine products they send out I would think their site/company was a little sketchy myself.



I got an email from them the other day saying very soon their entire site and system is getting a major overhaul. The change of payment option will be available, The facebook forums are launching, and the shipping payment info and all will be corrected. someone I know got a response from I think Marcelo is his name saying they have a 5-6 month timeframe as a goal to completely change the company, work all the kinks out, and have the site be completely interactive. 

Id say on one hand most companies shouldnt launch until they have all this already figured out. But at least when customers have had issues they admit their faults and make sure they are fully resolved whether is lost or damaged bags, problems changing payment info, or site issues. That makes me feel like they at least care about customer satisfaction enough to ride out the rough times and see where they are on a few months.


----------



## Pancua (Jan 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Lack of confirmation emails when people order their Glam subscriptions. Come to think of it I NEVER got an email and I checked my spam box. My daughter subscribed yesterday and didn't get one either.


 I can attest to this one, I signed up yesterday. Got nothing.


----------



## Fairest of all (Jan 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I can attest to this one, I signed up yesterday. Got nothing.



I got one when I signed up. The only thing I have not received are the newsletters.


----------



## Fairest of all (Jan 11, 2012)

I was just searching through my old emails and apparently got one from Marcelo on December 6th that got sorted into my spam folder so I'm just now seeing it. It's in regards to my inability to update card information

Hi Amber,I wanted to personally apologize for the incorrect information we gave you about changing your credit card.We had a great opportunity to launch in December and provide our members with three full size products (just those 3 are worth over $40) and two awesome samples, so we took it. At the same time, there were a few things that weren't 100% ready like the ability to change credit cards online. We will have that in 2 weeks, but we are sorry for the inconvenience this has caused you.As Michelle's business partner on MyGlam, I wanted to send a personal message of apology since we have all noticed how helpful you've been on Facebook in answering other members questions. That's exactly the type of collaboration that Michelle and the rest of us were hoping to see when we launched the company, so on behalf of all our team - thank you!!In the meantime, we will personally monitor your account and make sure you don't miss any Glam Bags. As soon as you are able to change your credit card we will notify you so you don't miss a beat. I noticed that you wanted to switch from a monthly account to a yearly account and my recommendation for that would be to hold tight just a bit since (crossing fingers) we'll be able to secure other great products soon and re-open subscriptions.Thanks again and Best!!Marceloco-Founder, MyGlam

See to me that's the kind of thing that makes up for the new company kinks. They admit to where they are at fault and do their best to ensure customer satisfaction.


----------



## nowayyitszoe (Jan 11, 2012)

I have a question, I ordered and was charged for the January bag. How do I order the February bag now?


----------



## lilyelement (Jan 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nowayyitszoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a question, I ordered and was charged for the January bag. How do I order the February bag now?



Since you signed up for the subscription it will automatically deduct the money from the card every month. You are set!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Jan 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nowayyitszoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a question, I ordered and was charged for the January bag. How do I order the February bag now?


You will be automatically billed unless you cancel or skip a month so if you want to get Feb, don't do anything.


----------



## nowayyitszoe (Jan 11, 2012)

I just did the monthly subscription though! I was only charged 10. OH. It charges every time? I feel so stupid. I thought that you had to reorder each month if you ordered the monthly subscription. Thanks guys! So i'll definitely be getting the February bag as well? Can't wait for Valentines Day!


----------



## Pancua (Jan 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nowayyitszoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just did the monthly subscription though! I was only charged 10. OH. It charges every time? I feel so stupid. I thought that you had to reorder each month if you ordered the monthly subscription. Thanks guys! So i'll definitely be getting the February bag as well? Can't wait for Valentines Day!


Monthly means you are going to get a bag every month. The only other option was to pay annually. So yes, you will get (and be charged monthly for) a bag for however long your CC is valid or you go to the site and cancel/skip a month.


----------



## nowayyitszoe (Jan 11, 2012)

Okay got it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you!


----------



## Pancua (Jan 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nowayyitszoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay got it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you!


Welcome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Jan 11, 2012)

hmm they launched there forum and I'm not feeling that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't like it at all!


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Jan 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amber Blevins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was just searching through my old emails and apparently got one from Marcelo on December 6th that got sorted into my spam folder so I'm just now seeing it. It's in regards to my inability to update card information
> 
> ...



That's awesome that they extended that type of courtesy to you! What about everyone else that falls into this same category? Are they too going to be personally monitored? As a customer, of course you're satisfied with the outcome, but I'm sure there are others out there in the same boat who are not receiving the same great service!


----------



## Fairest of all (Jan 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Isabelsjewely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome that they extended that type of courtesy to you! What about everyone else that falls into this same category? Are they too going to be personally monitored? As a customer, of course you're satisfied with the outcome, but I'm sure there are others out there in the same boat who are not receiving the same great service!



I know of a couple people that needed to change their card information as well and they said customer service helped them out, though im not sure if they got a secondary email like i did. I also had an issue my first glambag got lost in the mail and cs were more than willing to send me another bag. As of right now cc info still cant be updated so I had no way to pay for my January bag. Amy from cs was kind enough to assure me they will be sending my January bag to me regardless since its an error on their behalf that I'm unable to pay. I'm not sure if that means I'll have the ability to pay for it later, or if the bag will just be free. I've had a few issues with the company, but they have been very friendly and helpful to get my issues resolved.


----------



## GinaM (Jan 12, 2012)

I just joined Myglam yesterday so will I get my first bag in January or February?  Thanks everyone!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 12, 2012)

Feb.


----------



## aftereight (Jan 13, 2012)

Did anyone get a shipping confirmation? I signed up for a monthly account when they opened up for January but I haven't received anything about the bag being shipped.

ETA: I signed up and order a monthly subscription on December 16th! I should be getting a January bag right?


----------



## MarielMendoza (Jan 13, 2012)

Hmm.. I signed up for a monthly subscription last week or so and today I just got a shipping confirmation.  Does this mean I'll be receiving a January bag? Or will I still be receiving the February bag?  Any thoughts ladies?  I also had to switch my pmt card since the original card I signed up with had to be canceled the other day and now my account shows that there have been two payments made to MyGlam.. Should I be concerned and contact them? Or just wait it out...


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Jan 13, 2012)

You will be getting the January bag if you got a shipment confirmation =)  They said that they were able to open some January subscriptions the first week in January so a lot of people are going to be happy about that.  In regards to your payments, definitely contact them about that.  
 



> Originally Posted by *MarielMendoza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm.. I signed up for a monthly subscription last week or so and today I just got a shipping confirmation.  Does this mean I'll be receiving a January bag? Or will I still be receiving the February bag?  Any thoughts ladies?  I also had to switch my pmt card since the original card I signed up with had to be canceled the other day and now my account shows that there have been two payments made to MyGlam.. Should I be concerned and contact them? Or just wait it out...


----------



## MarielMendoza (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks!  I actually posted what I posted on the board onto the MyGlam FB page and one of the staff suggested I email them since the double charge wasn't suppose to happen -___- Hopefully this will get fixed in a timely manner.
 



> Originally Posted by *ciaobella9821* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You will be getting the January bag if you got a shipment confirmation =)  They said that they were able to open some January subscriptions the first week in January so a lot of people are going to be happy about that.  In regards to your payments, definitely contact them about that.


----------



## xlisaa (Jan 13, 2012)

I ordered in Dec and I also haven't gotten a confirmation. Weird..


----------



## kikikinzz (Jan 13, 2012)

I just got mine......

A MyGlam package was shipped to you on 01/13/2012 to the following address:


----------



## Jnnlopez (Jan 13, 2012)

I just got my confirmation and I'm quite excited!


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Jan 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ordered in Dec and I also haven't gotten a confirmation. Weird..




same here! Not a great first impression!


----------



## Fairest of all (Jan 13, 2012)

Myglam posted earlier today that ALL bags have been shipped!!! The computer system that sends out the confirmations is just running slow, so thats why not everyone has received it yet. But yours bags are on the way!!!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 13, 2012)

*sigh* still waiting. IF mine was indeed sent out today and is processed by the USPS today then I should get it on Tuesday or Wednesday since Monday no mail due to it being a Federal holiday.


----------



## Tulipp (Jan 13, 2012)

I signed up back in December on the 17th, and I still haven't received an e-mail confirmation.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I e-mailed them, no response though...


----------



## Fairest of all (Jan 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Tulipp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up back in December on the 17th, and I still haven't received an e-mail confirmation.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I e-mailed them, no response though...



It usually takes 3-4 days to hear back because they are so flooded with emails.

They also said you wont receive the confirmation until the bag is near you. not sure how that works


----------



## Tulipp (Jan 13, 2012)

Thank you for helping!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yeah, it's just really confusing. I saw others getting their shipping confirmation numbers, that's why I asked.

Whats strange is that I live in Southern California, and I heard they are based in California...so, I kind of thought I would have gotten mine already.


----------



## Fairest of all (Jan 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Tulipp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you for helping!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...



I saw one girl post saying she lives 10 minutes from Myglam HQ and could just come pick her bag up if its going to take this long to ship each month &gt;.&lt;

I'm all the way in Florida so I'm used to being the last of the bunch to get mine. I do hope they figure out a more organized way to ship in the future though


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Jan 13, 2012)

I would apply for a job if i lived that close haha! I'm in NY got my confirmation/tracking and it's estimated date is the 17th.. It's already in NY right by my husbands job  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tulipp (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh wow, thats ridiculous. I would have expected her to get her package first, lol. -__-

Sigh, oh well...hopefully they will improve their shipping patterns soon..


----------



## Tulipp (Jan 14, 2012)

Yay! I just got my shipping and tracking ID this morning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> finally..


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Jan 14, 2012)

just an FYI the tracking info sometimes doesn't seem to be updated.. it might say it's in the process and yet it's already on the way .. I got 3 links (i'm in the east coast) 2 links said it was processing check in 24-48 hours the other said it was in the post office right by me since 2am this morning!


----------



## Tulipp (Jan 14, 2012)

Oh okay thank you!

Yeah, I was wondering why it said information isn't available, and then it said 24-48 hours. Plus, it said they shipped it out today...

As long as I know they shipped it out, then i'm fine, because I know it'll get here eventually  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fairest of all (Jan 14, 2012)

Zadidoll posted a comment to myglam's facebook page, and they responded back with some helpful information on how the shipping works this time around. 

Hi Zadidoll, We love how you follow and anticipate everything we're up to and thanks for your comments here and on makeuptalk. You're too good) In this case, we wanted to clarify because what you say above is not accurate. This month our bag has 3 full size products (and one deluxe sample), one of which is really big so that forced us to work with UPS. We work with UPS Mail Innovations - a department within UPS that works with bigger shippers - and the way they work is that they do the legwork of sorting all the packages and sending to the local USPS stations and then having USPS do the final delivery. UPS MI does indeed work during the weekends so they have been getting packages since yesterday to local USPS post office sorting stations and thats when you will receive a tracking number. After the USPS gets the packages they usually only take 1-2 additional days to deliver them. So we are still on our normal shipping schedule. Everything was shipped on or around the 10th (sometimes it might be the 8th or sometimes like this time it was the 12th) and will be delivered 5-7 business days later. Nevertheless, we totally hear you about sending more emails. If you don't want to follow us on facebook but still want to hear the latest news related to your Glam Bag, there should be an option to do so via email. We'll be sure to change that in the future and thanks for your feedback. We appreciate it!!


----------



## Tulipp (Jan 14, 2012)

Thank you Amber! I'm really loving MyGlam's customer service... they always answer our questions!


----------



## Fairest of all (Jan 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Tulipp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you Amber! I'm really loving MyGlam's customer service... they always answer our questions!



I completely agree!!!!


----------



## MzBrownbeauty (Jan 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amber Blevins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zadidoll posted a comment to myglam's facebook page, and they responded back with some helpful information on how the shipping works this time around.
> 
> Hi Zadidoll, We love how you follow and anticipate everything we're up to and thanks for your comments here and on makeuptalk. You're too good) In this case, we wanted to clarify because what you say above is not accurate. This month our bag has 3 full size products (and one deluxe sample), one of which is really big so that forced us to work with UPS. We work with UPS Mail Innovations - a department within UPS that works with bigger shippers - and the way they work is that they do the legwork of sorting all the packages and sending to the local USPS stations and then having USPS do the final delivery. UPS MI does indeed work during the weekends so they have been getting packages since yesterday to local USPS post office sorting stations and thats when you will receive a tracking number. After the USPS gets the packages they usually only take 1-2 additional days to deliver them. So we are still on our normal shipping schedule. Everything was shipped on or around the 10th (sometimes it might be the 8th or sometimes like this time it was the 12th) and will be delivered 5-7 business days later. Nevertheless, we totally hear you about sending more emails. If you don't want to follow us on facebook but still want to hear the latest news related to your Glam Bag, there should be an option to do so via email. We'll be sure to change that in the future and thanks for your feedback. We appreciate it!!




Thank you for sharing this as I don't follow them on FB.


----------



## Fairest of all (Jan 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MzBrownbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure thing!!!! ^.^


----------



## xlisaa (Jan 15, 2012)

It's the 15th and I still haven't received confirmation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> should I be worried yet? I haven't contacted them or anything


----------



## MarielMendoza (Jan 15, 2012)

Sooo I sent an email about the two charges I had received on my account and got this as a reply...



> Hi Mariel,
> 
> Your account is showing two monthly subscription orders:
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 15, 2012)

I would wait and see if you get the bag. There is the chance you will get a big from them asking for payment to be made via Paypal. If that happens I would remind them they gave you a refund and it was their mistake.


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Jan 17, 2012)

I actually did get my bag on Friday instead of today which was my estimated date. I think it also depends on mail carrier how long they take to sort if they pick yours up and deliver on time.. Unless you are getting yours by ups. Ups delivered mines to a post office right by my house. (not sure why really if UPS already had it)


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Jan 17, 2012)

MyGlam used a system within UPS to have UPS deliver to your local post office so USPS could take over from there.  Everyone had that method of shipping.
 



> Originally Posted by *ibedatfinemami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually did get my bag on Friday instead of today which was my estimated date. I think it also depends on mail carrier how long they take to sort if they pick yours up and deliver on time.. Unless you are getting yours by ups. Ups delivered mines to a post office right by my house. (not sure why really if UPS already had it)


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Jan 17, 2012)

oh ok thanks for clearing that up cause they mentioned something like ups handles all of the packages so I thought it was mostly ups not by mail. but all is good I got my package for this month so I'm happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## internetchick (Jan 17, 2012)

My bag arrived today. In fact, I got 2 somehow lol!


----------



## aftereight (Jan 17, 2012)

blah disregard


----------



## internetchick (Jan 17, 2012)

^^ You didn't get the polish or the eyeshadow?


----------



## jaimelesmots (Jan 17, 2012)

Well, it looks like they are already making changes.

The sight originally said something like:

*Subscription Status*
*Status*:Active

*Next payment*: February 9, 2012

*Next delivery*: January 9, 2012

And now it just says:

*Subscription Status*
*Status*:Active

I know that was one of the big confusions for everyone. It's nice to see them changing things. I just hope they slow down with their subscribers. It's interesting to me that they are having all these problems (which is natural for a new company) when they could very easily control how many subscribers they can handle. I really think they can get it together, I just hope that they step back and really assess every aspect of their company. It might be good for them to hire a business manager or someone who really focuses on the logistics. I still think it will take a little time for everything to run super smoothly.

They do say that patience is a virtue!


----------



## MakeupA (Jan 17, 2012)

I agree. It seems they don't need to add any more subscribers until they get their customer service and basic issues situated first! I have to commend Beauty Army for starting small and limiting their subscribers from the get go. They admitted to doing so to work out any potential kinks. Good for them on having good business insight, organization, and customer service (and they are even newer than myglam).......now if only they gave points like BB!


----------



## bluemustang (Jan 18, 2012)

I just got my shipping notification.... I know they said everything was sent last week but I have to wonder if that's the case. I know with birchbox it takes a day or two for any tracking to show up so if it had been shipped a bit ago, wouldn't it at least show up something?


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Jan 18, 2012)

I signed up at the beginning of January for myglam so I don't think I'm getting this months bag.

I heard though that theres a $20 off coupon for Wen hair care products. Is it for the Wen website? Also is it a general code like the UD one was?

Wen is doing a deal where their whole 30 day system is $29 so with the $20 off coupon the system is now $9 which seems like an amazing deal.


----------



## ablueorange (Jan 18, 2012)

I am so done with MyGlam. The December Bag, yes, was a good deal, I won't deny that, but their customer service sucks!

I have received two different shipping notices! One on 1/13 and one on 1/17. Both still say that only the electronic info has been received, no other movement or update what so ever. Haven't received the 1/13 package. I don't even know why they sent a second email with different info, am I getting to boxes?

On top of that I changed my shipping address on 1/8 and they still sent it to my former address. I had the same problem with Birchbox, but they quickly fixed the problem and said they would send me another box to my new address. Awesome! Thanks birchbox! They haven't sent me shipping info for that box, but assuming it has already been shipped I should probably get that soon.

However, with MyGlam I got a completely different response that basically said, umm can't you just have the people at the first address send it to you? I was kind of ok with that, because, maybe it being sent to the wrong address is my fault since I did do the change on the 8th and these companies appear to print their label early, so, that's ok. But, the box hasn't arrived at the old address, the ship info doesn't say anything about it, AND they sent me a second email with different shipping info (different shipping number), and that second one, after my discussion with their customer service, is being sent to the same old address. They told me they wouldn't replace my box, so I don't know why they are sending another one, and on top of that, if they were going to be awesome and send a replacement box, why would they send it, again, to the wrong address?

Once I get this month sorted out I am going to cancel with MyGlam, I don't care how good of a deal it is. Plus I have that cucumber mask already, and I feel like their promise of a website of an active community is crap because I haven't seen anything like that (and in my opinion FB doesn't count). I don't care if sometime people are more disappointed by birchbox's sample choices, I have never been super disappointed and they have never aggravated me like MyGlam is doing!


----------



## jayeldubya (Jan 18, 2012)

The reason you guys are getting two shipping notices is because you are getting two bags. I just got this email.

Dear Valued Glammie,

Thank you for being a Glam Bag subscriber. Every month we promise to ship your Glam Bag around the 10th of the month. This month we had an issue with some of the shipments.

Our shipping partner Fulfillco confirmed that they incorrectly affixed duplicate labels to multiple bags on Friday that they then sent to UPS. Unfortunately, despite our team working through the weekend to recover every single package so that we could re-label all of them, we were unable to get any help from UPS and only recovered a smaller portion of our entire shipment.

Since we have mistakenly sent some people two packages, we are now missing a small percentage of Glam Bags. Unfortunately, yours was one of the Glam Bags that were incorrectly sent and that is now not recoverable. We are very sorry to have to disappoint you. We have already processed your refund and you should see it in your credit card or bank statement within 3-5 business days.

Of course, refunds are not enough, and we realize how disappointing it is and how much everyone was looking forward to this shipment. *We want to make it up to you so we will be sending you an extra gift that is worth over $10 as part of your February Glam Bag.*

We very much apologize for this inconvenience. Thank you for your understanding and patience as we grow MyGlam together. Please do not hesitate to reach out to us via http://myglam.assistly.com/ if you have any questions.
I'm super angry! So some people get two bags and I don't even get one. And I signed up in December! Not happy at all!!!


----------



## vallegirl25 (Jan 18, 2012)

Currently I am a BirchBox subscriber, and I have never had any issues with them.So of course when I heard about the MyGlam bag I wanted to sign up for it. So when they started taking new subscriptions I signed up on Dec 18th so that I could receive the January bag. I was super excited, about my bag until the 10th came and went without any kind of email communication stating that my bag was shipped or there were delays or anything. Then today I get the following email:

Dear Valued Glammie,

Thank you for being a Glam Bag subscriber. Every month we promise to ship your Glam Bag around the 10th of the month. This month we had an issue with some of the shipments.

Our shipping partner Fulfillco confirmed that they incorrectly affixed duplicate labels to multiple bags on Friday that they then sent to UPS. Unfortunately, despite our team working through the weekend to recover every single package so that we could re-label all of them, we were unable to get any help from UPS and only recovered a smaller portion of our entire shipment.

Since we have mistakenly sent some people two packages, we are now missing a small percentage of Glam Bags. Unfortunately, yours was one of the Glam Bags that were incorrectly sent and that is now not recoverable. We are very sorry to have to disappoint you. We have already processed your refund and you should see it in your credit card or bank statement within 3-5 business days.

Of course, refunds are not enough, and we realize how disappointing it is and how much everyone was looking forward to this shipment. *We want to make it up to you so we will be sending you an extra gift that is worth over $10 as part of your February Glam Bag.*

We very much apologize for this inconvenience. Thank you for your understanding and patience as we grow MyGlam together. Please do not hesitate to reach out to us via http://myglam.assistly.com/ if you have any questions.

Needless to say my experience thus far as been less than stellar as far as the communication is concerned. I do understand that they are a new start up company, and this is a new process for them. However,  communication and notification are vital when dealing in an internet based business. On a side note, BirchBox takes the time to find out what their audience is truly interested in, and they try to tailor your box to you. The MyGlam survey was not very specific in regards to the questions they needed to ask such as skin type and complexion. They definitely need to add that component. I am not interested in getting a cool tone eyeshadow when I am of a warm tone complexion. Being that they are really accommodating in the email, I will try to hang in there to see if the February bag makes it worth it to ride it out while they work out the kinks. I am definitely disappointed




 because it seems like the January bag was a good one. Hopefully, the February bag will be redeeming.


----------



## vallegirl25 (Jan 18, 2012)

I agree. I am not a happy camper!


----------



## Fairest of all (Jan 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ablueorange* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel like their promise of a website of an active community is crap because I haven't seen anything like that (and in my opinion FB doesn't count).



The owner Marcelo already said we won't be seeing the website at 100% for a few months. Soon the system and site will be getting an overhaul to fix the account, billing, and payment issues so they are sorting that out first before focusing on the fun stuff.



> Originally Posted by *vallegirl25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> On a side note, BirchBox takes the time to find out what their audience is truly interested in, and they try to tailor your box to you. The MyGlam survey was not very specific in regards to the questions they needed to ask such as skin type and complexion. They definitely need to add that component. I am not interested in getting a cool tone eyeshadow when I am of a warm tone complexion.
> They already said they have a new, in depth quiz in the works that will include specific questions like that. I myself am snow white pale so I need products suited for me. Can't wait to see how well it actually nails our personal tastes!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jayeldubya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The reason you guys are getting two shipping notices is because you are getting two bags. I just got this email.
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *vallegirl25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Currently I am a BirchBox subscriber, and I have never had any issues with them.So of course when I heard about the MyGlam bag I wanted to sign up for it. So when they started taking new subscriptions I signed up on Dec 18th so that I could receive the January bag. I was super excited, about my bag until the 10th came and went without any kind of email communication stating that my bag was shipped or there were delays or anything. Then today I get the following email:
> 
> ...


I hope they keep that promise but how will they be able to keep track on who DIDN'T get a bag this month and who will get that "extra" item valued at over $10?


----------



## lalovesmakeup (Jan 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My bag arrived today. In fact, I got 2 somehow lol!



I got mine yesterday and also got 2!


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Jan 18, 2012)

some women over on FB said they are receiving emails that they are getting a refund for this month. I'm hoping that I am in that bunch b/c I just dont want anything to do with this company. I dont even want the bag that they say will be sent to me. I received the above email as well. OH and last night after my rant on FB, i all of a sudden get a shipping notice at 9:30pm. now all of a sudden my bag is delayed so glad I cancelled!


----------



## Fairest of all (Jan 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I hope they keep that promise but how will they be able to keep track on who DIDN'T get a bag this month and who will get that "extra" item valued at over $10?



Obviously I can't say for sure, but in my experience it seems like they make notes to your account like mine has for the extra item each month. i have no idea who set it into place, but whenever i contact customer service they say its "on my account". Perhaps they are doing the same to each persons unique account?


----------



## lalovesmakeup (Jan 18, 2012)

If any of you ladies have subscribed to myglam and you're not receiving a bag this month, send me a message and i'll be more than happy to send you the extra bag that I got in the mail, and I will happily pay for the shipping. If I get charged an extra $10 it's no biggie to me as long as someone gets this exta bag.


----------



## Fairest of all (Jan 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lalovesmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If any of you ladies have subscribed to myglam and you're not receiving a bag this month, send me a message and i'll be more than happy to send you the extra bag that I got in the mail, and I will happily pay for the shipping. If I get charged an extra $10 it's no biggie to me as long as someone gets this exta bag.



That's super generous of you!!!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jan 18, 2012)

That's very generous of you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *lalovesmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If any of you ladies have subscribed to myglam and you're not receiving a bag this month, send me a message and i'll be more than happy to send you the extra bag that I got in the mail, and I will happily pay for the shipping. If I get charged an extra $10 it's no biggie to me as long as someone gets this exta bag.


----------



## lalovesmakeup (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks ladies. It's only right that someone who was meant to get it, get it. I don't care if myglam gives you a refund for it. Many of us have been waiting for a long time to get it. I'd return it to myglam but I'd rather just send it out directly to the person instead of have a random person wait for me to send it to myglam and them send it out to them if they'd send it at all.


----------



## Fairest of all (Jan 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lalovesmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks ladies. It's only right that someone who was meant to get it, get it. I don't care if myglam gives you a refund for it. Many of us have been waiting for a long time to get it. I'd return it to myglam but I'd rather just send it out directly to the person instead of have a random person wait for me to send it to myglam and them send it out to them if they'd send it at all.



There is a user named "xlisaa" who has commented frequently on updates about her bag on the january bag forum. She signed up in december and just got a cancellation email all the while keeping a very positive attitude. With all she has been through maybe she would be a good person to have it? Of course that 100% up to you, It just seems as though she has had a lot of issues on here


----------



## lalovesmakeup (Jan 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amber Blevins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> There is a user named "xlisaa" who has commented frequently on updates about her bag on the january bag forum. She signed up in december and just got a cancellation email all the while keeping a very positive attitude. With all she has been through maybe she would be a good person to have it? Of course that 100% up to you, It just seems as though she has had the most issues on here



I am going to message her right now! Thank you


----------



## xlisaa (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks Amber for referring her to me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got her message &amp; I just replied! *eeep I'm excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *Amber Blevins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> There is a user named "xlisaa" who has commented frequently on updates about her bag on the january bag forum. She signed up in december and just got a cancellation email all the while keeping a very positive attitude. With all she has been through maybe she would be a good person to have it? Of course that 100% up to you, It just seems as though she has had a lot of issues on here


----------



## PiggyDog (Jan 18, 2012)

I got a tracking number but it says shipper has been electronically notified and has not updated...hmmm


----------



## Fairest of all (Jan 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks Amber for referring her to me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got her message &amp; I just replied! *eeep I'm excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Your very welcome!!! It was refreshing to me that after so many serious issues and even after being told you were going to miss this months bag entirely, you still had a very positive attitude. You deserve to be getting a bag this month especially since it should have been your first


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 18, 2012)

Got my bag and the concealer is too orange for my skin tone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The Cucumber mask is fine, I'm just not a fan of that mask. Also we were suppose to get the sachets, so I was right.

I got a nail polish (yay and boo because it means I got the "cheaper" bag). It was Coral Reef-ined.

The WEN mask is indeed 2 oz and I DID see on the card they sent out that we WERE suppose to get the 16 oz bottle.

Boo to MyGlam for making this switch but considering what happened with shipping guess it's for the best since some people would get two to three of the 16 oz bottles of conditioner. I can tell you right now, now that I have the bag in front of me I won't be using ANY of the items in it, not even the WEN conditioner because my hair is too long.

I'll take pics of it once my batteries charged, I just put in fresh batteries too but the cold just sapped the energy right on out within 15 minutes minutes.


----------



## BeautyByAnnie (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi everyone, I am new here but I had to join after being a lurker for quite a while. I subscribed to MyGlam on December 17th. I got a shipping notice on the 13th and another one on the 17th. Then today I got this email:

Dear Valued Glammie,

Thank you for being a Glam Bag subscriber. Every month we promise to ship your Glam Bag around the 10th of the month. This month we had an issue with some of the shipments and we are going to send you a Glam Bag but it will be slightly delayed.Our shipping partner Fulfillco confirmed that they incorrectly affixed duplicate labels to multiple bags on Friday that they then sent to UPS. Since UPS was closed Saturday and Sunday, we were able to put many of the shipments on hold yesterday and to have them returned to Fulfillco so they could re-print the correct labels.The bad news is that we had to re-ship your Glam Bag yesterday and that the tracking number associated with it will not be valid. Your new expected delivery date for the Glam Bag would be between 1/19 and 1/25 at the latest.

On the positive side, if you are receiving this message there is no doubt that youâ€™ll be receiving your Glam Bag shortly and we will use UPS Mail Innovations to speed up delivery of your package. Also, there are about $50 worth of products in each Glam Bag and we think it is a really cute bag that youâ€™ll love.Finally, our Facebook image contest facebook.com/myglam will be postponed for one week to allow you to participate and weâ€™ll be increasing the number of giveaways to ten from four.Thank you for your understanding and patience as we grow MyGlam together. Please do not hesitate to reach out to us via http://myglam.assistly.com/ if you have any questions.
Tracking still hasn't updated, but I sure hope I get it before the 25th of the month! I am still hopeful that MyGlam will be a fantastic service. I am still staying positive about it and attributing problems with the fact that the company is so new. Only time will tell!


----------



## Tulipp (Jan 18, 2012)

I got the same e-mail Annie!


----------



## BeautyByAnnie (Jan 18, 2012)

I just hope it arrives soon! Seeing as how I live in FL I don't think I'll get it until at least Monday, but at least I'm getting a bag? I hope next month things go more smoothly. 
 



> Originally Posted by *Tulipp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the same e-mail Annie!


----------



## Fairest of all (Jan 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyByAnnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just hope it arrives soon! Seeing as how I live in FL I don't think I'll get it until at least Monday, but at least I'm getting a bag? I hope next month things go more smoothly.



I'm in Fl as well, we always seem to be the last of the bunch =P


----------



## ablueorange (Jan 18, 2012)

I got the same email! No refund, just a reshipment. I hope their shipping email is indeed wrong, because they sent the original one to the wrong address and I informed them of this in an email to which they responded two days ago to saying to have me get it redirected. If they send my reshipment to the old address I'll be pissed because, hello, they know the new one now! If the things had to be relabeled, it better have been relabeled to the right address this time! haha
 



> Originally Posted by *BeautyByAnnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everyone, I am new here but I had to join after being a lurker for quite a while. I subscribed to MyGlam on December 17th. I got a shipping notice on the 13th and another one on the 17th. Then today I got this email:
> 
> ...


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Jan 18, 2012)

I thought it was like Birchbox where they list the price of the full size, not the size you got?  That makes more sense to me because the 16 oz is the full size.  Also, on the card, they have the 0.05 fl oz concealer listed, but we got the 0.10 fl oz size.
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The WEN mask is indeed 2 oz and I DID see on the card they sent out that we WERE suppose to get the 16 oz bottle.
> ...


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Jan 18, 2012)

Im in Florida too, and I got mine yesterday.  But I am in Tallahassee so that may be why, lol.
 



> Originally Posted by *Amber Blevins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in Fl as well, we always seem to be the last of the bunch =P


----------



## Fairest of all (Jan 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ciaobella9821* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im in Florida too, and I got mine yesterday.  But I am in Tallahassee so that may be why, lol.



Mine was delayed so I'm not expecting it for at least a few more days....I'm In South Florida. Trying my best to be patient and not stalk my mailman


----------



## BeautyByAnnie (Jan 18, 2012)

Mine was also one of the ones that was mislabeled and delayed that had to get re-sent so I hoping it gets here before the 25th, but I won't panic until then!


----------



## auramay (Jan 19, 2012)

does anyone want to trade, I don't care for wen or for the nail polish color i got, i got candy apple a day, its a nice red color but i don't wear red, i wear nude pinks... anyone have "the missing pink?" or want to trade for a shadow?


----------



## itssofluffy (Jan 19, 2012)

Still haven't gotten mine either and neither of the tracking numbers I got (on the 13th &amp; 14th) have any movement or any info at all, though I haven't received an e-mail or anything like that.

Anyone else out there still waiting for their bag, without getting e-mails about a delay or about not getting a bag at all?


----------



## PiggyDog (Jan 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *itssofluffy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still haven't gotten mine either and neither of the tracking numbers I got (on the 13th &amp; 14th) have any movement or any info at all, though I haven't received an e-mail or anything like that.
> 
> Anyone else out there still waiting for their bag, without getting e-mails about a delay or about not getting a bag at all?



My tracking information has not updated...I'm getting very upset about it...


----------



## Fairest of all (Jan 19, 2012)

9/10 times my tracking info never works with Usps....I honestly wish Myglam could find some other carrier to go with because they are a pain in the butt. Plus it looks bad for their company, even though they are technically doing everything right.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ciaobella9821* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought it was like Birchbox where they list the price of the full size, not the size you got?  That makes more sense to me because the 16 oz is the full size.  Also, on the card, they have the 0.05 fl oz concealer listed, but we got the 0.10 fl oz size.


I thought that as well but considering it states the sachets along with the full size for $8 and I know we were suppose to get the sachets. The image on the left is from the MyGlam site on 1/9 and the one on the right is what ended up going live because we didn't get the sachets. What's sold on the Freeman site for $10 are the full size cucumber mask, the full size pineapple enzyme mask and the Goji berry mask and that made perfect sense if people got the sachets.



 

 



I know the image of the WEN product is the full size and not a sample size and it should have been nice if they switched it to the size sent out to avoid confusion. What's listed on the card is the 16 fl oz and they list it for $36 when that size is actually sold for $29 ($29.95 with a couple of other products on the WEN site, minus the "free" gifts"). For $39 you can go to QVC and get the WEN by Chaz Dean Sweet Almond Mint &amp; Tea Tree Duo - each 16 oz is but you get BOTH. I have no idea how MyGlam figured the 16 oz sells for $36 when on the WEN site and the QVC site that size is listed for $29 or $29.95.

https://www.guthy-renker-store.com/wenhaircare/?new=ASP64F&amp;siteid=CDcart&amp;pactvid=9mvecs0hl2mafhbkn33of3u9191eev29&amp;campaign=dl *Starting 30 days from your order date, you'll receive a new 90-Day supply every 3 months at the guaranteed low price of just $29.95 per month plus $8.99 S&amp;H per shipment*

I also don't get how they listed the Sheer Cover Duo for $29 when the Sheer Cover site doesn't sell the concealer on it's own since it's sold in a kit for $29.95 (the MyGlam special is $19.95 + $5.99 shipping but it's the same kit) but HSN does for $19.95 and that's the 0.10 oz that we got in our bags.


----------



## jayeldubya (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm glad everyone is liking their bags. MyGlam said 1% of subscribers wont be getting a bag. I really wish I could try that nail polish. I love nail polish that dries quickly.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Jan 19, 2012)

So it's safe to say, dont trust the pricing on the Myglam card... lol
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> What's listed on the card is the 16 fl oz and they list it for $36 when that size is actually sold for $29 ($29.95 with a couple of other products on the WEN site, minus the "free" gifts"). For $39 you can go to QVC and get the WEN by Chaz Dean Sweet Almond Mint &amp; Tea Tree Duo - each 16 oz is but you get BOTH. I have no idea how MyGlam figured the 16 oz sells for $36 when on the WEN site and the QVC site that size is listed for $29 or $29.95.
> 
> 
> I also don't get how they listed the Sheer Cover Duo for $29 when the Sheer Cover site doesn't sell the concealer on it's own since it's sold in a kit for $29.95 (the MyGlam special is $19.95 + $5.99 shipping but it's the same kit) but HSN does for $19.95 and that's the 0.10 oz that we got in our bags.


----------



## PiggyDog (Jan 19, 2012)

Been chomping at the bit for my bag... SO had my car keys with my mail box key on it, he checked the mail and said it wasn't there... Uh huh

The concealer is very yellow, and got the nail polish when I really wanted the shadow but still excited!!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 19, 2012)

Yup. I can back up my prices, they can't. LOL Both the WEN and Sheer Cover sites require you to become a "member" and if you don't cancel within 30 days of ORDERING (not when you got it, not shipped but when you ORDERED it) then you're billed the full amount plus shipping. In WEN's case it's $29.95 + $8.99 shipping every three months and in Sheer Cover's case it's $29.99 + $7.99 shipping every four months. If you go on either site you'll see the products are not available for individual sale. (And their promo link to WEN for $9.95 still does not work.)



​


> *WENÂ® Healthy Hair Care System Pomegranate 30-day supply.* WHEN YOU ORDER TODAY YOU'LL ALSO GET TWO FREE GIFTS AND FREE SHIPPING! *Starting 30 days from your order date, you'll receive a new 90-day supply (less gifts) every 3 months at the guaranteed low price of just $29.95 per month plus $8.99 s&amp;h per shipment, which will conveniently be billed to the card you provide today unless you call to cancel.  There is no commitment and no minimum to buy. To customize this program or future shipments and charges, call customer service anytime. *Every WEN purchase includes a 60-day money-back guarantee of the purchase price less shipping and handling.
> 
> AR3T38


 


​


> *Sheer CoverÂ® Starter Kit â€“ 30-Day Supply, Medium Shade* - WHEN YOU ORDER TODAY, YOUâ€™LL RECEIVE FREE BONUS GIFTS! *Starting 30 days from your order date, you'll receive a new 120-day supply of Sheer CoverÂ® every 4 months at the guaranteed low price of just $29.95 per month plus $7.99 S&amp;H per shipment, which will conveniently be charged to the card you provide today unless you call to cancel. There is no commitment and no minimum to buy. To customize this program or future shipments and charges, call customer service anytime.* Every Sheer CoverÂ® order comes with our 60-day Money Back Guarantee (less S&amp;H).
> 
> AXCY36


----------



## eliza7 (Jan 19, 2012)

Am I reading this correctly, the price is $29.95 + 8.99 shipping for each 1 month supply, but since they'll be sending you a 90 day supply, they'll charge you 3x 29.95+ 8.99?  If so that's crazy!
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup. I can back up my prices, they can't. LOL Both the WEN and Sheer Cover sites require you to become a "member" and if you don't cancel within 30 days of ORDERING (not when you got it, not shipped but when you ORDERED it) then you're billed the full amount plus shipping. In WEN's case it's $29.95 + $8.99 shipping every three months and in Sheer Cover's case it's $29.99 + $7.99 shipping every four months. If you go on either site you'll see the products are not available for individual sale. (And their promo link to WEN for $9.95 still does not work.)
> 
> ...


----------



## MakeupA (Jan 19, 2012)

Cute pic!








> Originally Posted by *PiggyDog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Been chomping at the bit for my bag... SO had my car keys with my mail box key on it, he checked the mail and said it wasn't there... Uh huh
> 
> The concealer is very yellow, and got the nail polish when I really wanted the shadow but still excited!!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eliza7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I reading this correctly, the price is $29.95 + 8.99 shipping for each 1 month supply, but since they'll be sending you a 90 day supply, they'll charge you 3x 29.95+ 8.99?  If so that's crazy!


 Yup. The 90-day supply is *$89.85* + $8.99 shipping.



​


> *WENÂ® Healthy Hair Care System - Sweet Almond 90-Day Supply.* WHEN YOU ORDER TODAY, YOU'LL RECEIVE TWO FREE GIFTS AND FREE SHIPPING! *Starting 90 days from your order date, you'll receive a new 90-Day supply every 3 months at the guaranteed low price of just $89.85 plus $8.99 S&amp;H per shipment, which will conveniently be charged to the card you provide today unless you call to cancel.  There is no commitment and no minimum to buy. To customize this program or future shipments and charges, call customer service anytime. *Every WENÂ® purchase includes a 60-day money-back guarantee of the purchase price less shipping and handling. ASP64E


----------



## jayeldubya (Jan 20, 2012)

thats expensive!!!!!


----------



## Coronetta (Jan 20, 2012)

I got mine.  I'm only disappointed that I got another champaigne shadow instead of any other color or a nail polish.  I hope they don't include another champaigne shadow in next months bag....


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Jan 21, 2012)

So with the coupon they give you your only allowed to get the 90 day supply?


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 21, 2012)

With their discount you get a one month supply at the discount price. In Sheer Cover's case it's like $25.94 and when is supposed to be $9.95 (plus shipping) but their discount link isn't working.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Jan 21, 2012)

Myglams Wen thing may not be working, but Wen is already doing that promotion anyway... http://www.wenhaircare.com/lp/wencs9f/index.php


----------



## corderbollie (Jan 21, 2012)

They are sending out the returned bags from those who got multiples. I FINALLY got mine today, only to find that my shipping label had been slapped on top of someone elses. The mask has already been opened. At least the concealer is still sealed...


----------



## internetchick (Jan 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *corderbollie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They are sending out the returned bags from those who got multiples. I FINALLY got mine today, only to find that my shipping label had been slapped on top of someone elses. The mask has already been opened. At least the concealer is still sealed...


Eewww. I would demand a refund.


----------



## corderbollie (Jan 21, 2012)

They won't do anything :/ They probably won't even respond to my email.

http://www.ftc.gov/bcp/edu/pubs/consumer/products/pro15.shtm

They're not even legally allowed to ask for the bags back in the first place. I would have preferred to have the Feb bag brand new unopened rather than one that was sent back and tampered with.

I looked the person up on facebook who had the bag before me, she seems clean but you never know...haha....


----------



## calexxia (Jan 21, 2012)

Ok, this is ALSO a personal safety issue, not just a health one, if the previous recipient's info is on there, still.


----------



## corderbollie (Jan 21, 2012)

very true, I hadn't thought about that! Yep this girls name and address is on my package! She's lucky I'm not a creeper or a stalker, hopefully everyone else who was nice enough to send back their extras don't have their information falling into the wrong hands.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Jan 21, 2012)

If you have the previous persons name and mailing address, then there is definitely a personal safety issue, on myglams part, not on you.  Seriously, I would be PISSED if a label was just slapped on top of mine and sent to someone else.  Who knows who could get that bag and find out your info??  They should have put it in a whole new shipping bag to begin with.


----------



## itssofluffy (Jan 21, 2012)

Okay, I think that's seriously it for me. 

One thing is the lousy communication - Finally got a response back, with an extremely cryptic message:

_The January Glam Bags started shipping Wednesday the 11th. There were some shipping and tracking number issues this time around, so you may or may not have gotten a tracking number, or you may have gotten two tracking numbers, but the tracking number may or may not work or may display incorrect information. Inconvenient! I know! We are so sorry! The good news is I've looked up your order and you are getting a Glam Bag. We are shipping via UPS Mail Innovations to speed up delivery. The eta for you to get your Glam Bag is anytime between now and Wednesday the 25th. Thanks in advance for your patience and understanding!_
_Love, 

Mira at MyGlam _
Of course I never got notified about the delay or anything like that.

2. Got double billed for January. (was solved, but still, should never have happened in the first place).

3. The shipping label issues -- Seriously, that's just not safe and considering how I received two shipping notifications, it seems to only make sense that I had two shipped, but they caught them in time. If they then just slapped someone else's address on over top, with my information still there... You cannot compromise people's safety like that. 

4. Went to check my account today to cancel after all of this... lo and behold, my subscription is listed as suspended, despite me not actually having done anything of the sort. 

*Status*:Suspended

_This subscription is not active. If you want activate it..._

Oh and 5. Still haven't actually received my bag, despite getting shipping notifications on the 13th &amp; 14th... 

Don't want to be a negative Nancy, but I really don't want to be subscribed to a service that does this sort of thing to their customers.


----------



## Jwls750 (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm so worried about all these threads on how horrible MyGlam is. I'll be getting my 1st bag in February and I hope it goes better then all this. They ARE a new company, so I know they have bumps, but there are just one too many issues they are having. If my bag isn't INCREDIBLE, then I'll prob. cancel my subscription. Getting Birchbox will be enough for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Jan 21, 2012)

I agree, I am very happy with my Birchbox and dont need Myglam if it is going to keep having so many issues.  But I am chalking it up to being a new business at the moment, however, there are some issues that they should have considered/fixed BEFORE they even launched.  Including the not being able to change your credit card info, and sending out a product that many people wont be able to use since it wont match their skin tone.  It just seems silly to me to have done that when their quiz has nothing to do with anything they send out.  If they wanted to include the sheercover, I would say make a proper quiz first to help determine skin tone so that so many people dont have to be disappointed in the fact that the highest value item in the bag may not work for them.
 



> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so worried about all these threads on how horrible MyGlam is. I'll be getting my 1st bag in February and I hope it goes better then all this. They ARE a new company, so I know they have bumps, but there are just one too many issues they are having. If my bag isn't INCREDIBLE, then I'll prob. cancel my subscription. Getting Birchbox will be enough for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MakeupA (Jan 21, 2012)

Corderbollie, I'm so sorry that happened to you. That's so unacceptable! I am still projected to receive mine on the 24th and received two shipping labels as well. I hope they didn't just stick another label over my original bag that was supposedly shipped on the 13th. I understand it's a new business and my plan is to give all of my subscriptions a 3 month trial. I think myglam has great potential and I just pray that they get these bumps straightened out by next month!


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Jan 21, 2012)

Just a question, are you sure that the mask has already been opened?  Did it seem like there was product missing?  Because the mask doesnt come sealed to begin with.  
 



> Originally Posted by *corderbollie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They are sending out the returned bags from those who got multiples. I FINALLY got mine today, only to find that my shipping label had been slapped on top of someone elses. The mask has already been opened. At least the concealer is still sealed...


----------



## corderbollie (Jan 21, 2012)

I thought the mask was supposed to come sealed, but I found out it wasn't. Everything else in my bag was sealed so I assume the mask was not tampered with. Of course, there is no way to tell.

So yes maybe I did get an unopened package, but I still find it to be in poor business practice to not even bother peeling off the old shipping label.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 21, 2012)

The Cucumber mask does not have any safety seals on or in it which is why a few people found their bags covered in cucumber mask.





For those who DO get a package with a label over it from someone else. My suggestion is to take as many close up pics of it and keep for a record. If you decide to take legal actions - either file a complaint with the FTC, ATG or BBB you can use the images as proof. So far I've had okay experience *knock on wood* with them - the worst is my bag shipped late - but you never know.


----------



## Fairest of all (Jan 21, 2012)

Something I'm not certain if everyone had seen were Myglam's comments about the duplicate labels. Once the first batch of duplicates started showing up at peoples homes Myglam said they put an immediate hold on all bags over the 2 days holiday weekend when the mail wasn't running to sort the bags. All of the bags that were duplicates were stopped by ups and rerouted back to the shipping company before making it to the original recipient. Those shipments were the ones that Myglam emailed customers about saying they had "retrieved" their bags and to expect them to arrive by next Wednesday. There is absolutely ZERO doubt they should have removed the old shipping labels before re sending the bags back out.

I just though everyone should know that receiving a bag with a duplicate label does not necessarily mean that you got a bag that someone decided to send back to myglam and is most likely brand new, especially if you got an email last week about your bag being retrieved. From what I've noticed if your bag was not "retrieved" by ups that weekend your one of the unlucky people who's bag went to someone else before the hold and received a cancellation notice and a refund. The bags girls are sending back by hand seem to be going to people who received cancellation notices and are still being shipped out by myglam one by one as they are received.

The duplicate labels not being removed on so many bags just seems to be *another* screw up on the part of the shipping company Myglam is partnered with


----------



## corderbollie (Jan 21, 2012)

On my bag was the girl before me's shipping label, a "Return Service Requested" label, and the lime green "Delivery Confirmation" label, all underneath the same three labels slapped on top of it (except of course with my shipping information on the one label)

I figured that the delivery confirmation label meant it made it to the designated address?


----------



## Fairest of all (Jan 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *corderbollie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On my bag was the girl before me's shipping label, a "Return Service Requested" label, and the lime green "Delivery Confirmation" label, all underneath the same three labels slapped on top of it (except of course with my shipping information on the one label)
> 
> I figured that the delivery confirmation label meant it made it to the designated address?



I could be incorrect, but from what I've seen every bag originally had that delivery confirmation sticker attatched to it straight from the shipping facility so It can be tracked and scanned once it's delivered. Ups might have labeled those packages as return to sender in order to return them to myglam? I believe that's why they are saying the rerouted bags will not have working tracking numbers because the delivery confirmation tags meant to be scanned already had one original destination and they just covered up the old ones. I'm sorry I'm so bad at explaining things, I know a ton of people are more articulate than me when it comes to explaining shipping procedures


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Jan 21, 2012)

I dont like how they retain ALL your personal information when you cancel! Should I email them and ask them to please delete all my personal info as I wish to no longer be a part of their scam?


----------



## Fairest of all (Jan 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *itssofluffy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 2. Got double billed for January. (was solved, but still, should never have happened in the first place).
> 
> ...


If you are ever double charged Myglam has said they will automatically suspend your account so that the system has no option to recharge your payment card on file for the time being. They do that to ensure the payment issues get sorted out before putting your account back into an active status. If for whatever reason they do not automatically do it, you should be about to re activate it before February's payment is due or email them just to be safe


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Jan 21, 2012)

I accidently got 3 bags shipped to me and they all had the "return service requested" label on them.  When I looked up what that meant, it said that it is basically meant to have the shipper send back the package if it was unable to be delivered.  Now I do not know if that is what they put on it when they requested bags to be sent back before they did get to the person, but the fact that all 3 of the bags that were delivered to me had that on it makes me think that it is on there to begin with, and not because of the screw up.  If that sticker was meant to mean that they were supposed to be shipped back before they got to me, then wouldnt at least 1 of my bags not have it?  USPS website made it sound like that is a normal sticker to have on it, as insurance to the company in case the address is wrong or something.

And the Delivery Confirmation sticker is the tracking sticker that usps scans as it travels.
 



> Originally Posted by *corderbollie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On my bag was the girl before me's shipping label, a "Return Service Requested" label, and the lime green "Delivery Confirmation" label, all underneath the same three labels slapped on top of it (except of course with my shipping information on the one label)
> 
> I figured that the delivery confirmation label meant it made it to the designated address?


----------



## itssofluffy (Jan 21, 2012)

Couldn't have been that sadly... When I contacted them about the double charge, my money was refunded toward the beginning of the month, so it should be in order with the charges... 

Only... well, then it suddenly said suspended. *shakes head* Just too many issues for my liking, so I'm cancelling for now... who knows, may sign back up if they get their act together, but for now, it's just not worth the headache. 
 



> Originally Posted by *Amber Blevins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you are ever double charged Myglam has said they will automatically suspend your account so that the system has no option to recharge your payment card on file for the time being. They do that to ensure the payment issues get sorted out before putting your account back into an active status. If for whatever reason they do not automatically do it, you should be about to re activate it before February's payment is due or email them just to be safe


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Isabelsjewely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I dont like how they retain ALL your personal information when you cancel! Should I email them and ask them to please delete all my personal info as I wish to no longer be a part of their scam?


Actually all companies do. You can ask them to but it's at their discretion to delete it. Legally I do not know if they don't have to even if a company asks. I know with like magazine subscriptions companies are to delete info if a customer wants the info deleted.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Jan 21, 2012)

I think calling them a scam is a bit harsh.  They are brand new and are going through a lot of growing pains.  Granted, there are some mistakes they have made that could have been avoided, but I would hardly call them a scam.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Isabelsjewely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I dont like how they retain ALL your personal information when you cancel! Should I email them and ask them to please delete all my personal info as I wish to no longer be a part of their scam?


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Jan 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ciaobella9821* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Myglams Wen thing may not be working, but Wen is already doing that promotion anyway... http://www.wenhaircare.com/lp/wencs9f/index.php



So it's just a 1 month supply right?


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Jan 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ciaobella9821* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



BeautyArmy is also a new company, but no problems like this is. this is month 2 for Myglam. this excuse for them is getting old. I still have not recieved a bag for which was paid for on Dec. 17th. They have money, I have no bag. you call it what you want, but in my mind they are a scam.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So it's just a 1 month supply right?



Yes. If you don't cancel within 30 days of placing that order your credit card will be charged close to $100 for another three month supply.


----------



## ahkae (Jan 21, 2012)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *itssofluffy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Okay, I think that's seriously it for me. 

One thing is the lousy communication - Finally got a response back, with an extremely cryptic message:

_The January Glam Bags started shipping Wednesday the 11th. There were some shipping and tracking number issues this time around, so you may or may not have gotten a tracking number, or you may have gotten two tracking numbers, but the tracking number may or may not work or may display incorrect information. Inconvenient! I know! We are so sorry! The good news is I've looked up your order and you are getting a Glam Bag. *We are shipping via UPS Mail Innovations to speed up delivery. *The eta for you to get your Glam Bag is anytime between now and Wednesday the 25th. Thanks in advance for your patience and understanding!_
_Love, 

Mira at MyGlam _
Of course I never got notified about the delay or anything like that.

2. Got double billed for January. (was solved, but still, should never have happened in the first place).

3. The shipping label issues -- Seriously, that's just not safe and considering how I received two shipping notifications, it seems to only make sense that I had two shipped, but they caught them in time. If they then just slapped someone else's address on over top, with my information still there... You cannot compromise people's safety like that. 

4. Went to check my account today to cancel after all of this... lo and behold, my subscription is listed as suspended, despite me not actually having done anything of the sort. 

*Status*:Suspended

_This subscription is not active. If you want activate it..._

Oh and 5. Still haven't actually received my bag, despite getting shipping notifications on the 13th &amp; 14th... 

Don't want to be a negative Nancy, but I really don't want to be subscribed to a service that does this sort of thing to their customers. 

UPS MI is NOT speedy whatsoever. I live directly 30 minutes away from San Leandro and my package has yet to be updated since it has been stuck in Oakland(10 minutes drive) for about 3-4 days now. I would rather drive to pick mines up than have it delivered. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I agree, I would not want my address disclosed. That is just creepy.

Didn't some of us get more than one bag but they took it back before it was eventually sent to us? Maybe that's why there is another address under?


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Jan 21, 2012)

BeautyArmy was also smart and only opened it up to 300 people first.  I think MyGlam just bit off more then then could chew.
 



> Originally Posted by *Isabelsjewely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> BeautyArmy is also a new company, but no problems like this is. this is month 2 for Myglam. this excuse for them is getting old. I still have not recieved a bag for which was paid for on Dec. 17th. They have money, I have no bag. you call it what you want, but in my mind they are a scam.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ciaobella9821* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BeautyArmy was also smart and only opened it up to 300 people first.  I think MyGlam just bit off more then then could chew.


I totally agree. They should have kept it open to the first 500 people and leave at that for at least three months to work out the bugs. At the end of three months open to another 1000 and work from there. Within their first year THEN open to more members. From my understanding, and this is just based on what was written on their wall by them, they have over 10,000 SUBSCRIPTION members. They have over 60,000 members in total but not everyone has a paid account. I realize they want to be better than Birchbox and all the other subscription companies out there with the "community feel" but they're a business and need to treat it as such.


----------



## whodeywoman (Jan 21, 2012)

I have been a Birchbox subscriber for three months, and they have been so-so, so I went ahead and recently signed up for MyGlam.  I should receive my first bag in February.  I will keep both subscriptions for now.  I've been reading what everybody has been saying and I hope I don't regret my MyGlam decision :-(.


----------



## corderbollie (Jan 21, 2012)

I like the idea of Myglam a lot (which is why I tried it) but the way they have been treating their customers is not acceptable. Does Birchbox give out the occasional full sized product or is it all little samples? Do they give out any makeup?


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Jan 21, 2012)

They dont always give out full size, but this month there were full sized Stila eyeliners in half of the boxes options.

Birchbox's customer service is amazing, as well as their rewards system.  At least in my opinion.
 



> Originally Posted by *corderbollie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like the idea of Myglam a lot (which is why I tried it) but the way they have been treating their customers is not acceptable. Does Birchbox give out the occasional full sized product or is it all little samples? Do they give out any makeup?


----------



## ahkae (Jan 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *corderbollie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like the idea of Myglam a lot (which is why I tried it) but the way they have been treating their customers is not acceptable. Does Birchbox give out the occasional full sized product or is it all little samples? Do they give out any makeup?


They do give out full products and make up sometimes. January's box included a full size of stila's smudge stick water-proof eyeliner.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Jan 24, 2012)

What would I need to do to change my credit card on their site? Can I do it myself or do I need to email someone about it?

I saw on their facebook that alot of people are getting charged for their February boxes. I just ordered a new card and it should be here by next week.

I want to make sure I get the February box though.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What would I need to do to change my credit card on their site? Can I do it myself or do I need to email someone about it?
> 
> ...


 Unfortunately at this time their site is not set to change credit cards. If you attempt to do so it will suspend your account. Unfortunately, from my understanding, they cannot manually change it for you either. What you'll need to do, if possible, is wait for subscriptions to reopen and cancel your account then resubscribe. You will be billed immediately for the next month's bag so keep that in mind.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Jan 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Unfortunately at this time their site is not set to change credit cards. If you attempt to do so it will suspend your account. Unfortunately, from my understanding, they cannot manually change it for you either. What you'll need to do, if possible, is wait for subscriptions to reopen and cancel your account then resubscribe. You will be billed immediately for the next month's bag so keep that in mind.



Thanks. It totally sucks because alot of people are thinking that after the whole shipping debacle they'll not open subscriptions for awhile to get everything fixed.

I was really looking forward to trying this subscription service because it's my first one I've ever tried.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 25, 2012)

Contact them and see if you can Paypal them payment instead.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Jan 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Contact them and see if you can Paypal them payment instead.



Thanks! I'll try that. Do you happen to have an email for them?


----------



## internetchick (Jan 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Unfortunately at this time their site is not set to change credit cards. If you attempt to do so it will suspend your account. Unfortunately, from my understanding, they cannot manually change it for you either. What you'll need to do, if possible, is wait for subscriptions to reopen and cancel your account then resubscribe. You will be billed immediately for the next month's bag so keep that in mind.


 Yep. If you go to update your payment information they deactivate your account and then if subscriptions are open you basically resign up. I had to change my info and my first sign up is inactive and I now have a new sign up that is active. Lucky for me when I updated there were subscriptions available.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! I'll try that. Do you happen to have an email for them?


http://myglam.assistly.com/customer/portal/emails/new


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Jan 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://myglam.assistly.com/customer/portal/emails/new



Thank you.

Subscriptions actually opened up today and I was able to sign up. But I'm pretty sure it means I'm getting two boxes. When you first sign up it automatically charges you for next months box right? So since I signed up twice this month it must mean I'm getting two boxes. It's not that bad because if I end up with duplicates I can give it to a family member but I also might end up with two different things I actually like.


----------



## Fairest of all (Jan 26, 2012)

Subscriptions ARE open right now for anyone who needs to change their payment information. I just cancelled and signed back up with no issues. My only concern is if the subscriptions open right this minute are for the February bag or March...I'd assume February since they have not announced that bag is 100% sold out yet.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Subscriptions actually opened up today and I was able to sign up. But I'm pretty sure it means I'm getting two boxes. When you first sign up it automatically charges you for next months box right? So since I signed up twice this month it must mean I'm getting two boxes. It's not that bad because if I end up with duplicates I can give it to a family member but I also might end up with two different things I actually like.


I would check the account to make sure. You should see something like this in your profile.





How many subscriptions you have will be listed there as MyGlam Month Subscription (1). If you have two then it would probably read as (2).



> Originally Posted by *Amber Blevins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Subscriptions ARE open right now for anyone who needs to change their payment information. I just cancelled and signed back up with no issues. My only concern is if the subscriptions open right this minute are for the February bag or March...I'd assume February since they have not announced that bag is 100% sold out yet.


 I think you're right. It should be for February.


----------



## MakeupA (Jan 26, 2012)

Ugh, I'm kind of shocked that they are still accepting new subscribers. It just seems they should focus more on the customers they currently have as that's more than enough to keep them busy. Then again maybe several ppl were upset so they cancelled the service and that opened the door for newbies. The plus side for me is I was able to add my new cc info


----------



## internetchick (Jan 27, 2012)

Actually Zadi, hers will look like mine. I also did what she did to update my info.





When I click Edit on the bottom subscription it has a canceled status.


----------



## oOliveColored (Jan 27, 2012)

I was charged on the tenth and have not received anything. Not a welcome email, not a shipment notification, nothing. I emailed customer service about it, but I've canceled my membership.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *oOliveColored* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was charged on the tenth and have not received anything. Not a welcome email, not a shipment notification, nothing. I emailed customer service about it, but I've canceled my membership.




10th of this month? Then your first bag would most like come in February. It's one thing I think they need to clear on for new subscribers - exactly when will their first box ships (like with Beauty Bar).


----------



## Fairest of all (Jan 27, 2012)

I received an order confirmation/welcome email both times I signed up as well as shipping confirmations. Id say about half of my emails from myglam end up in my spam folder though regardless of them being in my contacts. Have you tried looking there yet? And like zadi said your first bag would likely have been February so you should not have received a shipping notice until around the 10th of that month. I believe somewhere in the faq section of the site it says something like whatever month you place an order, you receive the following months bag unless otherwise notified.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Jan 27, 2012)

Am I reading this correctly?  Does it really say "if you want activate it..."   typo?
 



> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


----------



## internetchick (Jan 27, 2012)

It does say that, but I assume that only works if subscriptions are open.


----------



## oOliveColored (Jan 27, 2012)

It's the complete lack of communication that led me to cancel. Nothing in email, spam, or on my account when I log into the website.

I'm opting to stay away until they fix the kinks in their customer service.
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Jan 27, 2012)

No I mean, there is a typo.  It seems like it should say "If you want TO activate it"  Not "if you want activate it"



> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It does say that, but I assume that only works if subscriptions are open.


----------



## internetchick (Jan 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ciaobella9821* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> No I mean, there is a typo.  It seems like it should say "If you want TO activate it"  Not "if you want activate it"


 
Oh shoot I didn't even notice that lol!


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Jan 27, 2012)

I just spent about 10 hours this week editing papers, so those type of things are just jumping out at me right now!  lol
 



> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shoot I didn't even notice that lol!


----------



## jayeldubya (Jan 29, 2012)

That typo makes me laugh and wonder how professional this company really is.


----------



## americanclassic (Jan 29, 2012)

I signed up on like the 8th, but I never received any confirmation or welcome emails; I just get the occasional "glam girls" promotional spam that everyone gets. I was definitely charged for it, though. I don't really understand how an automated confirmation letter fails to deliver--to multiple people.
 



> Originally Posted by *Amber Blevins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received an order confirmation/welcome email both times I signed up as well as shipping confirmations. Id say about half of my emails from myglam end up in my spam folder though regardless of them being in my contacts. Have you tried looking there yet? And like zadi said your first bag would likely have been February so you should not have received a shipping notice until around the 10th of that month. I believe somewhere in the faq section of the site it says something like whatever month you place an order, you receive the following months bag unless otherwise notified.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Jan 29, 2012)

Does anyone else think its silly for someone to ask "Any suggestions on how to use the Wen?  I know you are not supposed to shampoo with it, but I am going to anyway" ??  If you are going to try a product, wouldnt you want to try it the way its instructed to first?


----------



## CaliMel (Jan 29, 2012)

Shoot! I signed up for the February box and now I'm worried that it's going to be shady. I picked them over Birchbox because a lot of people I know have BB and didn't like how small the samples were. But if they're a better company and have the point system, I might just end up going with BB anyways. 

I'm going to see how my Feb box goes for MyGlam, but that's really sketchy that they wouldn't take the time to at least take a sharpie and color over the previous persons contact info before resending out the box.


----------



## Dani_Luvs_Color (Jan 30, 2012)

I keep trying to get a subscription and they keep saying that it's sold out! What's annoying me is that they are supposed to notify me when it's available but I see people saying it was open just three days ago and I got no email. Is anyone else experiencing this? I want to give you my money!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 30, 2012)

lol - Don't wait for emails. Most members get their info on subscriptions open either here or on Facebook.


----------



## Dani_Luvs_Color (Jan 30, 2012)

Oooh good to know.


----------



## eliza7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I am so on the fence about subscribing to MyGlam.  On one hand it seems like they have a lot of kinks to work out and I don't want to subscribe while they're sending out skintone specific stuff or sending my mailing label to someone else, but on the other hand I think the samples may become smaller and smaller as the months pass (like birchbox).  I know they're sold out right now, but I considered it in the window when they were open and I'm sure there will be another...


----------



## MakeupA (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm kind of on the fence too! This month was my first bag but there have just been several issues and there seem to be more popping up. I think Feb's bag will be the make it/break it for me especially now that there is Sample Society and TheLookBag.

I'm just worried that once I cancel they will have something Amazing and then I won't be able to resubscribe! Plus I kind of like the girl power behind the company and I like supporting the different gurus (though the only one I actually watch on a somewhat regular basis is Jessica.)

We will see!


----------



## Vran (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey I was wondering if anyone on here can help me. I am freaking out as I ordered and paid for my January bag, got a conformation email that they information had been received but never got my bag!!! I have now emailed them through assistly 2 times with no answer. I also posted on their facebook, twitter as well as Bethanys channel (as I subscribe to her). No luck on anything. I don't want to lose out on my money as well as my bag plus don't want this to happen again!! If anyone can help me please I am desperate!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## americanclassic (Jan 31, 2012)

When did you begin your subscription? If it was any time in January, you'll be getting the February bag--unless it explicitly stated you'd be getting your Jan. bag, your confirmation email was probably just to confirm you paid for your subscription.

Speaking of unresponsiveness and confirmation emails.. I subbed in early Jan. and_ never _received any email confirmations or anything. The only way I know I'm subscribed is by seeing my status and the money withdrawn from my account. I contacted them like last Thursday if my subscription would be affected by the lack confirmation, but I have yet to receive any response. Would it kill them to hire some help with communication?
 



> Originally Posted by *Vran* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey I was wondering if anyone on here can help me. I am freaking out as I ordered and paid for my January bag, got a conformation email that they information had been received but never got my bag!!!


----------



## Vran (Jan 31, 2012)

I ordered the bag in mid december and received a shipping conformation january 15 ( MyGlam package was shipped to you on 01/13/2012 to the following address: ) and now I have head nothing since..


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Vran* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey I was wondering if anyone on here can help me. I am freaking out as I ordered and paid for my January bag, got a conformation email that they information had been received but never got my bag!!! I have now emailed them through assistly 2 times with no answer. I also posted on their facebook, twitter as well as Bethanys channel (as I subscribe to her). No luck on anything. I don't want to lose out on my money as well as my bag plus don't want this to happen again!! If anyone can help me please I am desperate!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Hi Vran.

First things first. When did you subscribe? If you subscribed in December then you would have to contact the ladies at MyGlam via Assistly (as you've done so) and basically wait for a reply. Unfortunately some people have had to wait up to four to five days before a reply. If you do not hear back from them within 48 hours contact them again. If you subscribed in January most people first bags will be shipped around February 10, a FEW people who subscribed in January (I believe within the first five days) were scheduled to get a January bag - some but not all.

The stylists - MacBarbie07 (Beth), Michelle, Andrea and Jessica do not have access to member's accounts, they're merely the spokeswomen for MyGlam.

_*IF*_ you paid in December and have yet to get a bag as of today and have not heard back from MyGlam your option is to wait until February 3 (Friday) for a refund (some people were to get refunds) and if you don't see a refund in your account by 5 PM that day then come Monday the 6th you can open a dispute with your bank or credit card. That's like a last ditch effort to get your money back if you want.

The OLD email addresses were [email protected] and [email protected] but from my understanding emailing either address will take longer for a response.


----------



## Vran (Jan 31, 2012)

Ooh this helps more than anything I have gotten! I'll do all those things for sure. I am just nervous about next month should I cancel my subscription now before i am charged ( as it is just pending now) or should I put faith in them to deliver this month?


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 1, 2012)

If it's pending then it's in the process to take money from your card. I say give them one more chance and if you're unhappy after February 15 then cancel.


----------



## Vran (Feb 1, 2012)

Ah they finally answered me back! Apparently I am not getting January's bag but I will receive February! Now to just make sure they don't charge me again!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hopefully this month will be a good bag! I am either keeping this or my birchbox woo hoo


----------



## Michiko (Feb 4, 2012)

Is anyone can help me.. Because im new to this my glam thing. I subscribed last january but right now i wanted to change my credit card payment..when i tried to edit it, it says that if i change it they gonna cancel my subscription and i need to start all over again..but my concerned is i haven't received my very first bag which is febuary bag but they already took my $10 to my account. Do i have to wait for the feb bag before i change my card payment?and lastly, where can i email or contact them?thanks a lot.. Hope you can help me...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Michiko (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi amber, i have a question.. I subcribed last january 11 but i assumed i will receive my feb bag this coming 10th. But unfortunately, i need to change my Cc. What will i do? Do i need to wait for the feb bag before i edit my cc or do it now? But they said they gonna cancel my subcription and need to start all over again..i dont know what to do since im new to this... hope you can help me..thanks...


----------



## Fairest of all (Feb 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Michiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hi amber, i have a question.. I subcribed last january 11 but i assumed i will receive my feb bag this coming 10th. But unfortunately, i need to change my Cc. What will i do? Do i need to wait for the feb bag before i edit my cc or do it now? But they said they gonna cancel my subcription and need to start all over again..i dont know what to do since im new to this... hope you can help me..thanks...



I just recently had to change my info and the only way to currently do so is to cancel your subscription. I would suggest holding off until subscriptions open back up, then you can cancel and sign right back up immediately with no fear of missing out on a month. I hope that helps


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Feb 4, 2012)

What happens is once your sign up they take the $10 out for the upcoming bag and then charge you monthly.

I had to change my info and I just recently did it, like Amber did. But then like a week ago the glam girls emailed me and said I was supposed to get two bags and that I could just email them saying I only wanted one bag and they'd only charge and send me one.


----------



## vallegirl25 (Feb 17, 2012)

Does anyone who did not get a bag last month, due to double shipments, know what the extra treat worth $10 is in the February bag? So far I am not impressed. And I do not see anything in this bag that looks like a bonus which was promised in the apologetic email I received about my January bag.


----------



## kikikinzz (Feb 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *vallegirl25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone who did not get a bag last month, due to double shipments, know what the extra treat worth $10 is in the February bag? So far I am not impressed. And I do not see anything in this bag that looks like a bonus which was promised in the apologetic email I received about my January bag.



Several people reported that they received the UD Primer Potion that was originally included in the Dec bag.


----------



## eliza7 (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm not a MyGlam subscriber, and after seeing a couple of videos on the February bag I'm so glad I held off. Is it just me or did the bags go steeply downhill?  The only thing that looked interesting was that NYX shimmer.  I would have been highly disappointed had I signed up for this month.  In fact, that tiny little sample in the pink mesh bag made me think of all the cheap looking stuff in GoGoGirlfriend boxes.  I think if I'd received the bag everything other than the shimmer would have sat around for a while and then gone in the trash.

Edit: and that "$100 gift certificate", without checking the product website I'm betting it's a bunch of products with prices raised $100 over value.


----------



## vallegirl25 (Feb 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kikikinzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Several people reported that they received the UD Primer Potion that was originally included in the Dec bag.



Ah Ha!!! I did receive a small bottle of UDPP. Thanks for responding kikikinzz. At this point if I chose between my BirchBox subscription and the MyGlam subscription I am going with BirchBox. I had high hopes for the MyGlam bags, but after all that has transpired I was hoping the February bag would be redeeming, and it was not. They really need to go back to the drawing board in regards to the launch of the brand and how they are going to remain competitive in the market that they are in. They cannot hand out sub par products when the competition is giving out better products at the same price. Hopefully, they will reach out and get some consumer feedback and use the information given to fix the flaws and kinks within their business.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Feb 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eliza7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not a MyGlam subscriber, and after seeing a couple of videos on the February bag I'm so glad I held off. Is it just me or did the bags go steeply downhill?  The only thing that looked interesting was that NYX shimmer.  I would have been highly disappointed had I signed up for this month.  In fact, that tiny little sample in the pink mesh bag made me think of all the cheap looking stuff in GoGoGirlfriend boxes.  I think if I'd received the bag everything other than the shimmer would have sat around for a while and then gone in the trash.
> 
> Edit: and that "$100 gift certificate", without checking the product website I'm betting it's a bunch of products with prices raised $100 over value.



You are correct about the gift certificate. The cheapest item is a mini flat iron at like $115 and then the shipping is like $15 so the flat iron ends up being $30. Theres some feather extensions for like $15 each but the gift certificate has limitations that won't allow you to use it on anything under $100.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct about the gift certificate. The cheapest item is a mini flat iron at like $115 and then the shipping is like $15 so the flat iron ends up being $30. Theres some feather extensions for like $15 each but the gift certificate has limitations that won't allow you to use it on anything under $100.


Yep, all in all,  the mini comes to $27 with tax and shipping. I went ahead and ordered one for myself. I've never used any heat tools in my hair outside of a blow dyer (and sparingly at that) but decided I'd give it a shot.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Feb 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yep, all in all,  the mini comes to $27 with tax and shipping. I went ahead and ordered one for myself. I've never used any heat tools in my hair outside of a blow dyer (and sparingly at that) but decided I'd give it a shot.



If you have short hair it should work great. I however have very long hair about 3 inches past my chest and it wouldn't work for me. It'd take me forever to do my hair with.

I want to use the gift certificate I was considering the 4 in 1 curling iron, but it looks exactly like the Cortex one and the Cortex is $100 and the Nu Me is $300 without the gift certificate. So it'd be more expensive to buy the Nu Me one.


----------



## myglamreview (May 6, 2012)

http://youtu.be/UoJJg_s4lu8

check out this video. it has a good review of the April's myglam bag.  The service seems to have redeemed itself.


----------



## Oteria (Apr 19, 2013)

Im a glam bag subscriber and I got my April glam bag and I was very happy with it !!!! There had been a waiting list and with one subscription I now know why !!!! I also do birchbox and I have been happy with that.

I like both of them and I recommended that you try it for yourself !!!

TERRI


----------



## Oteria (Apr 19, 2013)

You should !!! Join us !!!!


----------

